# Was ist los mit Gentoo?

## merlin2k

Hallo Leute,

ich habe das gefühl das Gentoo in letzter Zeit etwas nachlässt.

So ist das nächste offizielle release von gentoo (laut release engineering homepage) die 2007.1, die eigentlich schon im November 2007 erscheinen sollte.

Die online package database (packages.gentoo.org) war erst nach über 6 monaten abwesenheit wieder erreichbar, und bietet bis heute keine suchfunktion. Auch die Integration in die offizielle gentoo Seite steht noch aus (gleiches layout, angepasste navigation, usw.).

Außerdem kommt es mir so vor als ob im Portage immer weniger aktuelle Pakete enthalten sind.

Zum Beispiel ist die neueste eclipse-sdk Version im portage 3.2.1-r2 obwohl schon im Juni 2007 die 3.3 auf der Offiziellen Eclipse Seite veröffentlicht wurde. Früher waren neuere Versionen schon wenige Tage später (mit ~arch) im portage.

Auch bekanntere open-source Software für Linux wie Miro (früher Democracy player) oder Songbird fehlen im portage.

Selbst bei Software die eigentlich im portage enthalten ist (wie eclipse), benötigt man immer häufiger overlays. Dadurch verkompliziert sich die eigentlich so einfache Softwareinstallation unter gentoo unnötig.

Kommt nur mir das so vor, oder geht es euch ähnlich?

----------

## Knieper

Wenn Du den Weekly Newsletter lesen wuerdest, wuesstest Du, was passiert.

----------

## schachti

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So ist das nächste offizielle release von gentoo (laut release engineering homepage) die 2007.1, die eigentlich schon im November 2007 erscheinen sollte.
> 
> 

 

Das ist ja relativ egal, da gentoo an sich ja eigentlich versionslos ist. Und ob ich von einer speziellen gentoo-CD aus oder von Knoppix aus in's chroot wechsle ist gehüpft wie gesprungen.

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die online package database (packages.gentoo.org) war erst nach über 6 monaten abwesenheit wieder erreichbar, und bietet bis heute keine suchfunktion. Auch die Integration in die offizielle gentoo Seite steht noch aus (gleiches layout, angepasste navigation, usw.).
> 
> 

 

In der Tat sehr unprofessionell.

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem kommt es mir so vor als ob im Portage immer weniger aktuelle Pakete enthalten sind.
> 
> Zum Beispiel ist die neueste eclipse-sdk Version im portage 3.2.1-r2 obwohl schon im Juni 2007 die 3.3 auf der Offiziellen Eclipse Seite veröffentlicht wurde. Früher waren neuere Versionen schon wenige Tage später (mit ~arch) im portage.
> ...

 

Ich habe bisher noch keine Software vermisst. Hast Du Bugreports eröffnet?

----------

## Gibheer

Wenn dir wirklich was fehlt oder du der Meinung bist, dass etwas getan werden muss, dann versuch dich doch mal selber an einem ebuild und lass es den Developern bei bugs.gentoo.org zu gute kommen.

Gerade bei Programmen wie Eclipse ist es schwer mal ein ordentliches ebuild auf die Beine zu stellen, da es eine interne Plugin-Verwaltung bietet und zusaetzlich auch noch Plugins per ebuild. Bei mir hat es damals nicht ordentlich funktioniert, weswegen ich nach sehr kurzer Zeit einfach eclipse runtergeladen habe und es nur noch im uninstallierten Zustand benutze.

Also nicht rumnoergeln, mitmachen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakjo

Die devise ist MitHELFEN statt MitMEKERN.

----------

## merlin2k

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn Du den Weekly Newsletter lesen wuerdest, wuesstest Du, was passiert.

 

Sicher passiert was, aber trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl das es ruhiger bei gentoo zugeht als früher.

@schachti:

Natürlich kann ich gentoo auch mit knoppix oder älteren gentoo CDs installieren. Das Release Engineering Project habe ich auch nur als Beispiel dafür genannt, das manche Projekte (dem äußeren Anschein nach) ein wenig "eingeschlafen" sind.

Für Miro, Songbird, usw. existieren schon lange bugreports und es sind auch viele Beiträge unter "unsupported software" zu finden. Ein großes Lob und vielen Dank auch an die user die ebuilds für solche Software erstellen und sie im forum oder im bugtracker bereitstellen. Schade finde ich nur das diese ebuils auch nach Monaten oder Jahren nicht ins portage aufgenommen werden.

Auch bei Paketen wie Eclipse existieren ebuils für 3.3 und neuer im bugtracker. Aber es kann ja nicht der sinn der sache sein das man die aktuellen ebuils für seine Pakete aus Foren herunterläd, manuell in sein Overlayverzeichniss verschiebt, ebuild ... digest, usw. ausführen muss, weil die Software im portage nicht mehr gepflegt wird, oder?

----------

## firefly

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wenn Du den Weekly Newsletter lesen wuerdest, wuesstest Du, was passiert. 
> 
> Sicher passiert was, aber trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl das es ruhiger bei gentoo zugeht als früher.
> 
> @schachti:
> ...

 

Das liegt zum teil daran das es zu wenige ebuild maintainer gibt.

----------

## think4urs11

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> Außerdem kommt es mir so vor als ob im Portage immer weniger aktuelle Pakete enthalten sind.

 

Diverses läuft inzwischen über die diversen Overlays und es kann gut sein das es dadurch erst später im 'offiziellen' Portage auftaucht.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Wenn Du den Weekly Newsletter lesen wuerdest, wuesstest Du, was passiert.

 

Sarkasmus++  :Smile: 

verschoben ins Diskussionsforum

----------

## Necoro

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> Für Miro, Songbird, usw. existieren schon lange bugreports und es sind auch viele Beiträge unter "unsupported software" zu finden.

 

Ich würde sagen: der sunrise overlay ist immer eine gute anlaufstelle, wenn du ebuilds suchst / bereit stellen willst. hier werden ebuilds zur verfügung gestellt, die nicht von gentoo devs gewartet werden, sondern von usern... (und dort findet sich zB auch songbird)

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Das liegt zum teil daran das es zu wenige ebuild maintainer gibt.

 

Dann sollte man vielleicht mal über eine Möglichkeit nachdenken die E-Build-Erstellung zu automatisieren.

Die meisten großen Softwareprojekte haben doch relativ statische Homepages, bei denen man ebenso gut per Skript, Bot o.ä. nach neuen Softwareversionen Ausschau halten kann um dann eben vollautomatisch ein E-Build zu erstellen.

Das "als stable markieren" sollte besser weiterhin in Handarbeit geschehen, allerdings könnte man das auch leicht automatisieren, in dem z.B. ein Paket dann stable wird, wenn eine bestimmte Anzahl User in einem entsprechenden Interface betätigen, dass die Version bei ihnen problemlos funktioniert und es keine User gibt, die gegenteiliges berichten.

----------

## merlin2k

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *merlin2k wrote:*   Für Miro, Songbird, usw. existieren schon lange bugreports und es sind auch viele Beiträge unter "unsupported software" zu finden. 
> 
> Ich würde sagen: der sunrise overlay ist immer eine gute anlaufstelle, wenn du ebuilds suchst / bereit stellen willst. hier werden ebuilds zur verfügung gestellt, die nicht von gentoo devs gewartet werden, sondern von usern... (und dort findet sich zB auch songbird)

 

Die Overlays verwende ich natürlich auch, ein offizielles Paket im portage wäre nur schöner, weil man dann nicht immer selber suchen muss.

Die letzte Version des sunrise overlays für songbird ist z.B. die 0.2.1, im bugtracker sind Versionen für 0.2.5 und 0.3 und im Forum ist eine für 0.4 erhältlich.

Ich bin ja froh das es die overlays gibt, aber einen Ersatz für das offizielle portage sind sie in meinen Augen nicht. Da an vielen stellen ebuilds verfügbar sind zu denen auch jede menge an erfahrungsberichten vorliegen, bräuchten die devs in einigen fällen nur eine Kopie im offiziellen portage ablegen und alle könnten es nutzen.

----------

## Necoro

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   Das liegt zum teil daran das es zu wenige ebuild maintainer gibt. 
> 
> Dann sollte man vielleicht mal über eine Möglichkeit nachdenken die E-Build-Erstellung zu automatisieren.
> 
> Die meisten großen Softwareprojekte haben doch relativ statische Homepages, bei denen man ebenso gut per Skript, Bot o.ä. nach neuen Softwareversionen Ausschau halten kann um dann eben vollautomatisch ein E-Build zu erstellen.

 

Der Teufel liegt im Detail. Sollte es wirklich nur ein bump sein, findet sich in der Regel relativ schnell ein Bug im Bugzilla ...und diese werden auch in der Regel sehr schnell abgearbeitet ...

Das Problem sind halt wirklich die ebuilds, die wohl ein wenig mehr stress machen. Wenn man sich zB die monierten eclipse oder die mozilla ebuilds anschaut, denn sieht man, dass die alles andere als einfach sind (der eclipse ebuild hat über 400 Zeilen)

----------

## merlin2k

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Dann sollte man vielleicht mal über eine Möglichkeit nachdenken die E-Build-Erstellung zu automatisieren.
> 
> Die meisten großen Softwareprojekte haben doch relativ statische Homepages, bei denen man ebenso gut per Skript, Bot o.ä. nach neuen Softwareversionen Ausschau halten kann um dann eben vollautomatisch ein E-Build zu erstellen...

 

Einige Entwickler bieten sogar auf den Projekthomepages ebuilds für gentoo zu ihrer Software an und werden trotzdem nicht im portage aufgenommen. So z.B. der gnome-commander:  *Quote:*   

> All releases from 1.2.x contains a Gentoo ebuild file in the source tarball. You can download the ebuild with this link that checks it out from SVN.

 

(http://www.nongnu.org/gcmd/download.html bzw. http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-commander/trunk/data/gnome-commander.ebuild)Last edited by merlin2k on Wed Jan 09, 2008 2:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## merlin2k

Als ersatz für die online package database (packages.gentoo.org) dient mir seit dem Ausfall von p.g.o die Seite http://pebuilds.peschke.us/ über die man auch im portage suchen kann.

Leider hat der Betreiber nach dem relaunch von p.g.o angekündigt die Seite einzustellen, da sie nur als temporärer Ersatz für p.g.o gedacht war.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NOTICE: Since p.g.o has been restored, I will discontinue development on pEbuilds at the 1.0 mark (minus any bug fixes, because they're not features!). The purpose of this project was a temporary replacement for p.g.o.
> 
> Shortly thereafter, this site will be shut down. 
> ...

 

----------

## Necoro

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> Einige Entwickler bieten sogar auf den Projekthomepages ebuilds für gentoo zu ihrer Software an und werden trotzdem nicht im portage aufgenommen. So z.B. der gnome-commander:  *Quote:*   All releases from 1.2.x contains a Gentoo ebuild file in the source tarball. You can download the ebuild with this link that checks it out from SVN. 
> 
> (http://www.nongnu.org/gcmd/download.html bzw. http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-commander/trunk/data/gnome-commander.ebuild)

 

Niemand hindert ihn daran, das ebuild nach sunrise zu verlegen (oder du machst das) ... wie man hier sieht, fehlt ein maintainer ... und ohne maintainer läuft nun mal nix -- es sei denn man geht ins sunrise overlay

----------

## merlin2k

sehr schade finde ich auch das aktuelle Software die schon im portage enthalten war, wieder daraus entfernt wird.

Ich habe mit vor einigen Monaten z.B. puredata installiert (damals unter media-sound/pd). Seit einiger Zeit ist PureData aber nicht mehr im portage enthalten.

----------

## Necoro

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> sehr schade finde ich auch das aktuelle Software die schon im portage enthalten war, wieder daraus entfernt wird.
> 
> Ich habe mit vor einigen Monaten z.B. puredata installiert (damals unter media-sound/pd). Seit einiger Zeit ist PureData aber nicht mehr im portage enthalten.

 

 *Drac wrote:*   

> If you look inside pd tarball, you see it has retarded build and installation
> 
> system.. and whole build system would need to be rewritten to be sane.
> 
> I'm considering punting this package for not meeting our quality standards.

 

Auch die Maintainer sind nur Menschen ... und wenn die Devs so einen Mist bauen ... naja ... denn würde ich mir das auch nicht antun wollen ... und in dem Bug wird auch auf das pd-overlay (layman -a pd-overlay) hingewiesen... Das darfst du gerne nutzen  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bin zur Zeit mit Gentoo auch nicht sonderlich zufrieden. War schon mal so, so ungefähr vor zwei Jahren, da hat auch vieles Probleme gemacht. Und vielleicht erinnern sich ja noch einige daran, dass ich dann vor ca. einem Jahr auch geschrieben habe, dass ich jetzt total happy mit Gentoo bin.

Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass im Portage Anwendungen fehlen oder zu alt sind, sondern dass die Qualität der Pakete sich wohl sinusförmig entwickelt und wir uns gerade in der unteren Halbwelle bewegen. Soll jetzt kein Gemecker sein, aber Lob ist wertlos, wenn man immer und alles lobt. Sollten einem die Pakete im Portage nicht zusagen, dann kann man sie sich doch immer noch aus dem Quellcode installieren, was bei Gentoo doch viel einfacher ist, als bei Ubuntu und ähnlichem.

Aber da es sein könnte, dass ich momentan etwas mehr Zeit über habe, bin ich am überlegen, wie ich sie bei Gentoo einbringen kann.

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Aber da es sein könnte, dass ich momentan etwas mehr Zeit über habe, bin ich am überlegen, wie ich sie bei Gentoo einbringen kann.

 

Ich denke viele wollen Gentoo unterstützen (davon lebt das Projekt schließlich auch) doch die meisten haben die Kenntnisse nicht, wie man ein ebuild schreibt oder Bugs löst.

Geschweige denn ganze Projekte betreut.

Mir ist es nur an dem Gentoo Newsletter aufgefallen, der leider kaum noch erscheint.

Da ich keine spezielleren Pakete benutze kann ich subjektiv keine Veränderung dort feststellen.

Ich denke auch nicht, dass die Autoren diese (vermeintlichen) Tatsachen böse meinen oder irgendwem vorwerfen.

Grüße

tost

----------

## Necoro

 *tost wrote:*   

> Ich denke viele wollen Gentoo unterstützen (davon lebt das Projekt schließlich auch) doch die meisten haben die Kenntnisse nicht, wie man ein ebuild schreibt oder Bugs löst

 

Learning by doing  :Smile:  ... wenn man anfängt erfährt man in der Regel gute Hilfe (wobei es natürlich auf immer komische leute gibt, die einen nur als Noob ansehen und ignorieren/anschnauzen) ... #gentoo-dev-help@FreeNode sei an der Stelle noch mal zukünftigen ebuild maintainern oder so ans Herz gelegt  :Smile: 

----------

## Carlo

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Das liegt zum teil daran das es zu wenige ebuild maintainer gibt.

 

Zum Teil. Zum anderen gibt's einfach zu viele devs, die gerne das neueste "Spielzeug" ins Repository drücken, sich einen Scheiß für die Pflege existierender Anwendungen interessieren oder anfangen rumzuheulen, wenn man seit Jahren ungepflegte Abandonware loswerden will, aber trotzdem keine Maintainerpflichten übernehmen wollen. Ein Teil verdünnisiert sich auch in irgendwelche Overlays, die je nach Naturell und Begabung sowohl Töpfchen als auch Kröpfchen sein können. Auch die Einhaltung der verpflichtenden Regeln bezüglich der Pflege und Stabilisierung von Ebuilds etc. läßt bisweilen zu wünschen übrig. Es gibt leider niemanden, der genug Standing innerhalb Gentoo hat, um gewisse Qualitätsstandards durchzudrücken und eine gewisse Richtung vorzugeben. 

Daß es "etwas ruhiger" geworden ist, mag sein, aber dies würde ich eher auf der Habenseite verbuchen.

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Dann sollte man vielleicht mal über eine Möglichkeit nachdenken die E-Build-Erstellung zu automatisieren.

 

Damit hast du dich als sehr naiv geoutet, was die Einschätzung von Aufwand und einhergehenden Fallstricken angeht. Die Idee, diese Arbeit ließe sich automatisieren, ist ein dicker Irrtum. Ein problemloses "Umbenennen" des Ebuilds ist weit entfernt davon, der Normalfall zu sein. Da ist viel mehr im Hintergrund zu tun, als dir vielleicht klar ist. Von den Kontakten zwischen Distributionsentwicklern und Entwicklern der eigentlichen Applikationen bekommst du ja z.B. gar nichts mit.

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> Ich bin ja froh das es die overlays gibt [...

 

Ich halte die breite Zugänglichkeit von Overlays eher für kontraproduktiv, weil es kaum Druck gibt, daß Leute sich darum bemühen, sich unter Einhaltung gemeinsamer Qualitätsstandards aktiv zu beteiligen.

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> Einige Entwickler bieten sogar auf den Projekthomepages ebuilds für gentoo zu ihrer Software an und werden trotzdem nicht im portage aufgenommen.

 

Es braucht kein mehr, weniger oder meinetwegen sogar perfekt "hingeschissenes" Ebuild, sondern Leute, die mitmachen wollen und sich möglichst langfristig um die Pflege bemühen.

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> Ich habe mit vor einigen Monaten z.B. puredata installiert (damals unter media-sound/pd). Seit einiger Zeit ist PureData aber nicht mehr im portage enthalten.

 

Finde ich in diesem speziellen Fall auch sehr schade. Es hat sich eben keiner gefunden, der noch ein wenig seiner private Zeit dafür opfern wollte.

 *tost wrote:*   

> Mir ist es nur an dem Gentoo Newsletter aufgefallen, der leider kaum noch erscheint.

 

Wenn kaum einer Content liefert... Und um eine Art "Chronist" zu sein, muß man kaum wissen, wie Ebuilds geschrieben werden, etc..

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> wenn man anfängt erfährt man in der Regel gute Hilfe

 

Wenn man höflich fragt und mit der Frage deutlich macht, daß man entsprechend Aufwand getrieben hat, sich vorzubilden (Doku lesen, man-pages lesen, Google zu Rate ziehen)...

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> wobei es natürlich auf immer komische leute gibt, die einen nur als Noob ansehen und ignorieren/anschnauzen

 

Manchmal hat jemand einen schlechten Tag, schlechten Monat oder schlechtes Leben. Davon braucht man sich nicht tangieren zu lassen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> So ist das nächste offizielle release von gentoo (laut release engineering homepage) die 2007.1, die eigentlich schon im November 2007 erscheinen sollte.

 

Die Realität sieht etwas anders aus gemäß dieses Statements des Release Engineering Strategic Lead

 *http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/54138 wrote:*   

> We dropped the 2007.1 release due to many issues which I won't go into here
> 
> As such, we're deciding on what our plan is for 2008 and beyond.

 

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *tost wrote:*   Mir ist es nur an dem Gentoo Newsletter aufgefallen, der leider kaum noch erscheint. 
> 
> Wenn kaum einer Content liefert... Und um eine Art "Chronist" zu sein, muß man kaum wissen, wie Ebuilds geschrieben werden, etc..

 

Leider nur zu wahr

 *http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/54138 wrote:*   

> The GWN is currently in a permanent state of hiatus ... As such, the GWN is abandoned and will likely stay that way until someone steps up and decides they're ready and willing to give up their lives to work on this publication ... The GWN needs articles more than anything, and few people are submitting anything.

 

btw: das ich das hier zitieren muß zeigt das (immer noch?) viel zu wenige(?) User auch mal Mailinglisten lesen. Auf der anderen Seite schauen nur ein Bruchteil der Devs überhaupt ins Forum.

----------

## Necoro

da will ich ja gleich mal die selbe Mail zitieren:

 *Chris Gianelloni wrote:*   

> PR: [...] Nobody is really active.  I sent in some news about 2007.1 a few weeks back and nobody's posted anything or even responded.  I'd say the project [das Projekt "PR"] is dead if we can't even get out pertinent information like the cancellation of a release to our users.

 

ohne kommentar

----------

## ph03n1x

Also jetzt mal einfach mein Kommentar aus 10'000 Meilen (Habe Gentoo seit mehr als einem Jahr nicht mehr aktiv genutzt und vor ein paar Tagen wieder mal das erste Mal die Page und das Forum besucht)

Für jemand "aussenstehenden" macht es den Eindruck als passiere hier nicht mehr viel. Die Homepage und das Forum sind seit Jahren im selben naja nicht mehr grad wahnsinnig innovativen Design (gab doch mal einen Redesign Contest...?) und der letzte Gentoo Weekly Newsletter ist vom 15. Oktober 2007, das sagt doch schon alles, oder?

Also so auf den ersten Blick zieht mich Gentoo schon nicht mehr grad an, wenn ich es nicht schon kennen würde... schade. Vielleicht fehlen eben auch darum die neuen, motivierten und innovativen Leute?

----------

## hitachi

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw: das ich das hier zitieren muß zeigt das (immer noch?) viel zu wenige(?) User auch mal Mailinglisten lesen. Auf der anderen Seite schauen nur ein Bruchteil der Devs überhaupt ins Forum.

 

Ich bin bis jetzt auch noch nie auf die Idee gekommen die Mailing Listen zu lesen. Habe aber gerade mal geschaut:http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml Das hört sich wirklich interesant an und ich werde heute damit beginnen. Danke für die Info  :Exclamation: 

----------

## ScytheMan

Ich glaube mit ein Problem dafür, dass es nicht so wirklich vorangeht ist die breite Unterstützung für (zu) viele Architekturen. 

Vor allem geht recht viel Zeit für "exotische" Architekturen wie mips (fällt mir beim schnuppern im bugzilla immer wieder auf) bei Bugs zum Stabling drauf. Das mag vor allem daran liegen, dass die Archteams evtl. unterrepräsentiert sind oder es schwerer ist die zu stabilisieren k.a. 

Jedenfalls ist das die Zeit die dem Ebuildmaintainer dann fehlt, um vllt. alte Pakete rauszuwerfen oder andere Dinge zu tun.

Aber wenn sie es sind, muss man auch überlegen ob man vllt. nicht einfach eine Architektur "dropt" also komplett nicht mehr unterstützt oder einfach eine knallharte Linie fährt "2 Wochen nach stable req, kein stable = keyword drop + bug fixed". 

Enttäuscht zwar sicher einige die die speziellen Architekturen haben, dürfte aber für den "Mainstream" Vorteile bringen. 

Debian hat es ja genauso gemacht.  :Wink: 

Ich mein ein paar Architekturen in ein Overlay abzuschieben, würde ja theoretisch keinem weh tun.

----------

## schachti

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> Für jemand "aussenstehenden" macht es den Eindruck als passiere hier nicht mehr viel. Die Homepage und das Forum sind seit Jahren im selben naja nicht mehr grad wahnsinnig innovativen Design (gab doch mal einen Redesign Contest...?)

 

Wenn man als Außenstehender andererseits sieht, wie aktiv die User hier im Forum sind, ist das ein deutliches Zeichen, dass gentoo alles andere als tot ist.   :Wink: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *ph03n1x wrote:*   Für jemand "aussenstehenden" macht es den Eindruck als passiere hier nicht mehr viel. Die Homepage und das Forum sind seit Jahren im selben naja nicht mehr grad wahnsinnig innovativen Design (gab doch mal einen Redesign Contest...?) 
> 
> Wenn man als Außenstehender andererseits sieht, wie aktiv die User hier im Forum sind, ist das ein deutliches Zeichen, dass gentoo alles andere als tot ist.  

 

also ich muss auch sagen das ich mehr als einmal täglich ins forum schaue um mich über neue sachen zu informieren. gentoo ist und bleibt einfach eine der top aktuellsten linux distris.

das mehr zeit verstreicht (tage bis wochen) als zu meiner gentoo anfangszeit (vor 3 jahren ca.) bis ein neues ebuild, zu einem schon längst als stable deklariertes programm (oder treiber) erscheint, ist mir leider auch schon öfters negativ aufgefallen.

zum teil hab ich mir deswegen auch schon selbst beholfen und "dirty-hack ebuilds" in meinem lokalen overlay erstellt wenns mir zu lange gedauert hat. leider ist meine erfahrung damit viel zu gering, um mich dann in einem bug report damit zu blamieren, wenn ich es veröffentlichen würde.

ich versuche aber die zukunft optimistisch zu sehen, weil ich bezweifle das so eine einzigartige distribution deswegen irgendwann verschwinden wird (so wie es der neue, äußerst sarkastische, "senf" prognostiziert hat  :Wink:  )

----------

## merlin2k

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ich versuche aber die zukunft optimistisch zu sehen, weil ich bezweifle das so eine einzigartige distribution deswegen irgendwann verschwinden wird (so wie es der neue, äußerst sarkastische, "senf" prognostiziert hat  )

 

Falls ich damit gemeint bin, hast du mich missverstanden. Ich bin seit Anfang 2004 begeistert von Gentoo, und denke nicht das es verschwinden wird.

Zur Zeit habe ich leider sehr viel zu tun, sobald sich das ändert würde ich Gentoo aber gerne auch aktiv unterstützen. Ich habe zwar mehr Ahnung von Echtzeitanwendungen und C++ als von eBuilds, aber so schwer kann das ja nicht sein   :Wink:  .

----------

## merlin2k

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  *merlin2k wrote:*   Ich bin ja froh das es die overlays gibt [... 
> 
> Ich halte die breite Zugänglichkeit von Overlays eher für kontraproduktiv, weil es kaum Druck gibt, daß Leute sich darum bemühen, sich unter Einhaltung gemeinsamer Qualitätsstandards aktiv zu beteiligen.
> ...

 

Da habe ich mich auch nicht gut ausgedrückt. Ich finde es gut das es Leute gibt die sich die mühe machen eBuilds zu erstellen. Das es immer mehr Overlays für alles mögliche gibt finde ich auch nicht gut.

Ich habe mich z.B. auch bei Compiz gefragt, warum das erst im Xeffects-overlay landet und danach ins portage kommt? Wenn es noch nicht ganz stabil ist kann man es ja auch im portage auf testing oder masked setzten.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Manchmal hat jemand einen schlechten Tag, schlechten Monat oder schlechtes Leben. Davon braucht man sich nicht tangieren zu lassen.

 

lol  :Laughing: Last edited by merlin2k on Sat Jan 12, 2008 11:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   ich versuche aber die zukunft optimistisch zu sehen, weil ich bezweifle das so eine einzigartige distribution deswegen irgendwann verschwinden wird (so wie es der neue, äußerst sarkastische, "senf" prognostiziert hat  ) 
> 
> Falls ich damit gemeint bin, hast du mich missverstanden.

 

nein nein!! dich hab ich jetzt damit wirklich nicht gemeint! sorry wenn das so herüber kam. ich meinte folgenden beitrag in der news sektion von gentoo.de:

"2008-01-03, Autor: Benjamin Judas, Der Senf: Warum Gentoo der FOSDEM 2008 fern bleibt"

deswegen auch der "senf"....

----------

## Evildad

Ach diese ganze Endzeitstimmung ich kann es einfach nicht mehr hören/lesen...

Die Gentoo Hauptseite sieht nicht gut aus... die Pakete sind veraltet... der Newsletter kommt nicht mehr jede Woche...

Als ich vor mehr als 4 Jahren mit Gentoo angefangen habe und es die absolute Geek/Hype Distri war haben sich die Leute hier im Forum über die Noobs beschwert die alles vollgepostet haben.

Irgendwie habe ich in der Zeit noch nie erlebt, dass nicht einer irgendwelche Probleme mit irgendwas hatte. 

Seht es doch einfach ein, dass der Hype vorbei ist und es sich hier um die Arbeit von Leuten handelt die auch noch arbeiten, studieren oder sonstige Verpflichtungen haben.

Wenn man das alles beherzigt und Gentoo mit Suse, Ubuntu, Fedora vergleicht bei denen eben jmd. mit Geld dahinter steht, dann sieht es doch nicht so schlecht aus.

Ich bin jedoch zu 100% überzeugt davon, dass ich bei Gentoo bleiben werde, da mir keine andere Distribution das bietet was Gentoo einfach macht.

Alleine das Forum hier ist Gold wert. Wie oft finde ich hier Lösungen zu Problemen anderer Distributionen...

Das wollte ich einfach mal geschrieben habe und will mit diesem Posting niemandem zu Nahe treten.

----------

## xraver

 *Quote:*   

> Die Gentoo Hauptseite sieht nicht gut aus...
> 
> 

 

Gab es da nicht einen Wettbewerb?

Irgendwo hab ich doch schon Designvorschläge gesehen.....

Davon abgesehen, ich finde die Gentoo.org Site gut. Sie macht genau das was sie soll - Infomationen gut rüber bringen.

----------

## Evildad

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gab es da nicht einen Wettbewerb?
> 
> Irgendwo hab ich doch schon Designvorschläge gesehen.....
> ...

 

Klar. Kann man  hier  nachlesen...

----------

## root_tux_linux

Vielleicht bin ich ja bescheuert aber...

Manche Kommentare sind einfach nur lächerlich.

z.B. Das Design von der HP und vom Forum würde sich nie ändern.

z.B. die Pakete sind nicht sofort aktuell.

z.B. Gentoo 2007.1 CD

Also ich weiss nicht wo das Problem liegt aber hier geht es doch wohl um eine GNU/Linux Distrubtion bzw ein GNU/Linux und nicht "Pimp my page and forum". 

Andere Distrubtionen haben seit Jahrzehnten das gleiche Design und keiner beschwert sich.

Also was soll der Quatsch?

Desweiteren ist Gentoo sehr aktuell im vergleich zu Distrubtionen die Versionsorientiert sind und nur alle 6, 12 oder 24 monaten eine neue Version rausbringen.

Dann noch die Installations-CD ja mein Gott das reicht wenn 1x im Jahr vielleicht eine kommt, die wird eh nur für die Installation und evtl. Reparatur benötigt.

Also was soll das bringen wenn man 4 Versionen im Jahr baut? 

Damit die Pakete aktuell sind?

Das sind sie nie! Nicht bei ner Fedora, Ubuntu, Debian, Arch, Slackware etc. CD/DVD.

Sobald das System lauft wird sowieso aktualisiert.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Desweiteren ist Gentoo sehr aktuell im vergleich zu Distrubtionen die Versionsorientiert sind und nur alle 6, 12 oder 24 monaten eine neue Version rausbringen.
> 
> Dann noch die Installations-CD ja mein Gott das reicht wenn 1x im Jahr vielleicht eine kommt, die wird eh nur für die Installation und evtl. Reparatur benötigt.
> ...

 

Richtig! 

Wenn man mal vergleicht, wieviele Pakete bei Gentoo rauskommen, während Kubuntu "nur" eine Version hat...

Oder wenn man mal vergleicht: aktuelles Kubuntu gegen aktuellen Portage Tree (zu dem Release von Kubuntu)...

Da wird das sich schon sehr ähneln.

Finde das alles auch ein bisschen überzogen....

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Also ich weiss nicht wo das Problem liegt aber hier geht es doch wohl um eine GNU/Linux Distrubtion bzw ein GNU/Linux und nicht "Pimp my page and forum".

 

Viel wichtiger ist die Tatsache das eine HP die seit >3 Monaten keine neuen Infos bringt abschreckend auf potentiell interessierte wirkt. Speziell dann wenn ersichtlich ist das es bis zu -in diesem Fall- 15.10.07 anders war und ca. wöchentlich News veröffentlicht wurden was ja klar ersichtlich ist. Ein 'Uneingeweihter' schließt daraus ggf. das hier etwas 'faul' ist.

Über das Design läßt sich natürlich immer streiten, mir 'taugt das' - auch wenn durch die schiere Anzahl an Links das ganze leicht unübersichtlich wirkt.

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Dann noch die Installations-CD ja mein Gott das reicht wenn 1x im Jahr vielleicht eine kommt, die wird eh nur für die Installation und evtl. Reparatur benötigt.

 

Interessant werden die CD's eigentlich nur dann wenn sie aktuelle Hardware nicht mehr unterstützen. Und speziell im Fall Gentoo eben auch dann wenn die tarballs der Stages vergleichsweise alt sind und dadurch eine Neuinstallation unnötig lange dauert wg. der umfangreichen Updates die einzuspielen sind. (Ein bischen wie Windows XP, nach dessen Installation werden dort ja auch erst mal x GB an Updates nötig und jeder schimpft darüber)

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Richtig!
> 
> Wenn man mal vergleicht, wieviele Pakete bei Gentoo rauskommen, während Kubuntu "nur" eine Version hat...

 

(genaugenommen) falsch - fairerweise sollte man die jeweils aktuellen Installationsmedien vergleichen und da schneidet eine Gentoo-2007.0 gegen die div. anderen nicht mehr ganz so toll ab.

Der Inhalt der Repositories ist sowieso hochdynamisch bei allen Distris.

----------

## schachti

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Viel wichtiger ist die Tatsache das eine HP die seit >3 Monaten keine neuen Infos bringt abschreckend auf potentiell interessierte wirkt. Speziell dann wenn ersichtlich ist das es bis zu -in diesem Fall- 15.10.07 anders war und ca. wöchentlich News veröffentlicht wurden was ja klar ersichtlich ist. Ein 'Uneingeweihter' schließt daraus ggf. das hier etwas 'faul' ist.
> 
> 

 

Das sehe ich in der Tat auch als wesentlichen Kritikpunkt. Dann lieber ein bisschen allgemeines Blabla auf der Startseite als ein "weekly newsletter", der seit 3 Monaten nicht mehr erschienen ist...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Ich bin jedoch zu 100% überzeugt davon, dass ich bei Gentoo bleiben werde, da mir keine andere Distribution das bietet was Gentoo einfach macht.
> 
> Alleine das Forum hier ist Gold wert.

 

Sehe ich genauso, auch wenn man manchmal Schmerzen hat.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Also ich weiss nicht wo das Problem liegt aber hier geht es doch wohl um eine GNU/Linux Distrubtion bzw ein GNU/Linux und nicht "Pimp my page and forum". 
> 
> Viel wichtiger ist die Tatsache das eine HP die seit >3 Monaten keine neuen Infos bringt abschreckend auf potentiell interessierte wirkt. Speziell dann wenn ersichtlich ist das es bis zu -in diesem Fall- 15.10.07 anders war und ca. wöchentlich News veröffentlicht wurden was ja klar ersichtlich ist. Ein 'Uneingeweihter' schließt daraus ggf. das hier etwas 'faul' ist.
> 
> Über das Design läßt sich natürlich immer streiten, mir 'taugt das' - auch wenn durch die schiere Anzahl an Links das ganze leicht unübersichtlich wirkt.
> ...

 

1.

 Ok. das mit dem Inhalt ist was anderes, der eine Herr da beklagte sich aber über das Design ^^

2.

 a) Also es gibt massig Distrubtionen die nur 2x oder 1x im Jahr oder wie Debian 1x in 2 oder 3 Jahren eine CD/DVD rausgeben siehe Ubuntu, Slackware oder Debian. Bei denen klappt es doch auch?  :Smile: 

 b) Also wenn man sich ein aktuelles Ubuntu, Fedora Core 8 o.ä. installiert und dann mal ein Update wagt wird man mit 300 bis 700MB an Updates erschlagen. Also  stört es bei Gentoo auch nicht  oder?  :Smile: 

Wer Linux benutzt muss fast gute Bandbreite haben alleine schon weil alle Pakete vom Netz gezogen werden.

----------

## merlin2k

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Ok. das mit dem Inhalt ist was anderes, der eine Herr da beklagte sich aber über das Design ^^

 

Ich kritisiere ja nicht das Design der Gentoo Seite, sondern das packages.gentoo.org ein anderes Design verwendet. Dieses Design bietet keine Navigation zu anderen Gentoo seiten, außerdem wird es in Firefox falsch dargestellt (footer liegt hinter dem rechten menü, usw.).

Viel mehr fehlt mir allerdings die Suchfunktion für Pakete, die soweit ich weiß ja noch irgendwann nachgerüstet werden soll.  :Smile: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Ok. das mit dem Inhalt ist was anderes, der eine Herr da beklagte sich aber über das Design ^^ 
> 
> Ich kritisiere ja nicht das Design der Gentoo Seite, sondern das packages.gentoo.org ein anderes Design verwendet. Dieses Design bietet keine Navigation zu anderen Gentoo seiten, außerdem wird es in Firefox falsch dargestellt (footer liegt hinter dem rechten menü, usw.).
> 
> Viel mehr fehlt mir allerdings die Suchfunktion für Pakete, die soweit ich weiß ja noch irgendwann nachgerüstet werden soll. 

 

Ich mein ja auch nicht dich sondern Phoenix.

Siehe Phoenix aussage:

 *Quote:*   

> Für jemand "aussenstehenden" macht es den Eindruck als passiere hier nicht mehr viel. Die Homepage und das Forum sind seit Jahren im selben naja nicht mehr grad wahnsinnig innovativen Design (gab doch mal einen Redesign Contest...?) und der letzte Gentoo Weekly Newsletter ist vom 15. Oktober 2007, das sagt doch schon alles, oder? 

 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Richtig!
> 
> Wenn man mal vergleicht, wieviele Pakete bei Gentoo rauskommen, während Kubuntu "nur" eine Version hat... 
> ...

 

Ja...Das kommt davon, wenn man grad beim Aufstehen schreibt...

Hast natürlich recht, dass man sofort auch bei Kubuntu aktualisieren kann.

Tobi

----------

## xraver

Wenn man sich den Thread hier so ansieht, dann ist die ganze Diskusion doch recht Ergebnislos.

Währe Gentoo so schrottreif dann würden wir es doch gar nicht alle benutzen. Tun wir aber und wir haben unseren Spass daran. Also kann es doch gar nicht alles so verkehrt sein.

Das einzige Fazit was man hier draus schließen kann, und so ist es bei fast allen OS Projekten, ist - Nicht meckern sondern selber ran klotzen!

Es wird hier doch wohl ein par Wortgewandte Leute geben die z.b dem GWN wieder Leben einhauchen können.

Würde ich besser schreiben können, dann würde ich es glatt machen. Denn den GWN hab ich auch gerne gelesen.

Wie schaut es aus? Kann man erfahren wie viele Leute c.a den GWN immer gelesen haben?

Mann könnte ja im Forum damit anfangen Themen für den GWN rauszupicken, diese Themen kurz diskutieren und ein freundlicher Schreiber bereitet diese auf.

Klar, wenn wenig bei Gentoo passiert kann man auch wenig News berichten. Aber es gab noch andere Netten Themen im GWN, z.b Tips&Tricks, User der Woche und und und.

Wird echt Zeit das ein Hirte mal die Horde Schafe zusammentreibt....

Wo ist der Hirte?!?

Aja, ich möchte ein produktives Schaf sein  :Smile: .

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und wenn für den GWN mal eine Woche nichts neues kommt, dann kann man das doch reinschreiben. Sieht jedenfalls besser aus als gar nichts. Und für diese Woche hätten wir da ja schon mal KDE4. Da gibt es doch bestimmt was drüber zu berichten.

----------

## xraver

Ich finde selbst die Thematik in diesem Thread könnte angesprochen werden.

Wie währe es denn mit einen Thread "Themen GWN $woche/$monat" ???

Desweiteren, gibt es noch jemanden an dem man sich dann mit dieser Liste wenden könnte oder muss da erst jemand neues gefunden werden.

Und wie schaut es mit der Mehrsprachigkeit aus?

----------

## Carlo

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> Ich mein ein paar Architekturen in ein Overlay abzuschieben, würde ja theoretisch keinem weh tun.

 

Das geht aus praktischen Gründen nicht und würde die Pflege nur mehr verkomplizieren. MIPS ist in der Tat ein Problem.

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> z.B. Gentoo 2007.1 CD

 

Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Erst installieren und dann gleich ein Rebuild-Orgie (expat, gcc,...) - insbesondere da Linking mit --as-needed nicht Standard ist - ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Ein weiterer Punkt ist, daß die Releases immer für mediale Aufmerksamkeit sorgen, was einem als Distributor auch nicht ganz unwichtig sein sollte. Von der Installation auf aktueller Hardware gar nicht erst zu reden. Es macht einen schlechten Eindruck, wenn es dazu Knoppix oder ähnliches braucht.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Viel wichtiger ist die Tatsache das eine HP die seit >3 Monaten keine neuen Infos bringt abschreckend auf potentiell interessierte wirkt.

 

In der Tat. Es ist zu schade, daß sich bisher kein funktionierendes Team gefunden hat, das in der Lage ist GWN, PR, etc. als kontinuierlichen Service zu betreiben. Wenn sich beispielsweise User des deutschen Teil dieses Boards zusammenschließen würden, auch nur einen Artikel - das aber sehr konstant - pro GWN beizusteuern, wäre schon viel geholfen.

----------

## Necoro

Zum Thema "GWN": http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_150196.xml ... man beachte auch die Replies  :Smile: 

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   z.B. Gentoo 2007.1 CD 
> 
> Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Erst installieren und dann gleich ein Rebuild-Orgie (expat, gcc,...) - insbesondere da Linking mit --as-needed nicht Standard ist - ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Ein weiterer Punkt ist, daß die Releases immer für mediale Aufmerksamkeit sorgen, was einem als Distributor auch nicht ganz unwichtig sein sollte. Von der Installation auf aktueller Hardware gar nicht erst zu reden. Es macht einen schlechten Eindruck, wenn es dazu Knoppix oder ähnliches braucht.
> ...

 

wobei man zu knoppix sagen muss, das die letzte "ordentliche" release auch schon jetzt bald mehr als 1 Jahr zurückliegt...

(die CeBit Version mal ausgenommen)

----------

## aZZe

Hmmm!

Irgendwie habe ich diesen Beitrag hier mit gemischten Gefühlen gelesen. Ich habe nun seit Monaten die Newsletter nicht mehr gelesen, habe nur dürftig ins Forum geschaut wenn ich mal ein kleines Problem hatte, um mal eben nachzuschauen, ob ein anderer auch dieses Problem hatte und vielleicht eine Lösung parat hat. Aber ansonsten habe ich mich nur um die Arbeit mit Gentoo gekümmert und ich muss sagen ich habe gedacht (Achung Blauäugigkeit) es sei alles prima. Ich hab mir gedacht "Nee beteilige dich mal nicht an solchen FlameWars, Rumgezicke und Streitereien sondern kümmere dich ums Wesentliche!". Ich habe großartig keine Pakete vermisst und alles läuft prima ich kanns nicht anders sagen. Ok....KDE4 ist noch nicht im Portage....so eine Sauerei!   :Cool:   Ich setze Gentoo mitlerweile auf ca. 20 Systemen ein (Desktops, Laptops, Servern (IBM, Dell etc.)) und muss sagen Daumen hoch. Was ich an Gentoo einfach liebe ist auch dieses Forum hier und da könnte wirklich ein heftiger Kritikpunkt genannt werden:

Liebe Devs nutzt endlich mal bitte diese GUTE Medium.

Ich weiß, dass mich jetzt schon wieder einige für den Satz hassen aber so ist es doch! Die meisten verkriechen sich in irgendwelchen Mailinglisten (ich hasse sie) und privaten IRC Channeln. Ich kann diesbezüglich den Unmut von vielen Usern verstehen, dass sie sagen Devs würden sich dadurch von der Community abnabeln und ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen, in dem sie dieses Medium meiden. Aber warum eigentlich? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass es hier mal einen Beitrag gab, wo man sich darüber mukiert hat, dass hier zu viele Neulinge die gleichen Fragen stellen, zu viele nOOb Beiträge, langweilig etc. 

Sagt mal ist das die feine Art? Ist das die Art "Comunity" Arbeit zu betreiben und Neulingen dieses Stück Software näher zu bringen? 

Ich finde Gentoo hat eines der besten Foren, die es bezüglich Linux gibt! Mal ehrlich welche Distribution kann so ein Medium aufweisen, in dem sich so tolle Howtos und Dokus befinden. Debian sicherlich nicht! Ich finde das einfach nur geil hier! Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass in der Vergangenheit zu viele Kommunikationsportale gesucht und eröffnet wurden. Wozu? Der größte Teil der Community befindet sich hier!

Ich lese auch mit Begeisterung die Beiträge von Benjamin Judas auf gentoo.de und muss sagen WEITER SO! Es ist eine Kolumne die manchmal eine etwas schärferen Ton findet, was ich aber gar nicht schlecht finde und so manchmal zum nachdenken anregt.

Abschließend möchte ich noch einen Satz einer meiner Vorredner aufgreifen, dass wir uns in dieser Community ständigen Sinuskurven ausgesetzt sind. Ich denke das ist ganz normal und auch wenn wir uns am untersten Scheitelpunkt befinden so sollten wir uns auf den Weg konzentrieren, der uns wieder nach oben bringt. Einer Richtung könnte sein wieder verstärkt auf Messen zu sein und sich zu treffen (FOSDEM 2009, Linuxtag2008), um das Community Feeling wieder aufleben zu lassen.

Bitte lasst uns nicht in einen Fork ala Xfree/X.Org Debian/Ubuntu enden. Das ist es nicht wert....

----------

## hoschi

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Wenn Du den Weekly Newsletter lesen wuerdest, wuesstest Du, was passiert.

 

Den gibt es seit Oktober nicht mehr...da kann man nix lesen.

----------

## schachti

Dein Ironie-Sensor ist nicht so sensibel eingestellt, wie Knieper es erwartet hat.

----------

## hoschi

Na ja. Die Gentoo-News sind zumindest kein großer Verlust, zumindest rein Qualitativ und Informativ  :Very Happy: 

Obwohl, so eine kurze Mitteilung ueber den Abbruch des Releses, den Verlust des Status als Stiftung und dass das Board eigentlich auch nicht mehr arbeitet...

----------

## think4urs11

@hoschi: na wenigstens funktioniert dein Sarkasmus-Plugin noch wenn schon der Ironiesensor hopps ging  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Da gibt es auch mal was von Auswärtigen zu Gentoo:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/101696

Naja, beim letzten Mal hab ich noch gesagt: Wellcome back, jetzt klingt es eher wie rein raus, rein raus...

----------

## dertobi123

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Da gibt es auch mal was von Auswärtigen zu Gentoo:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/101696
> 
> Naja, beim letzten Mal hab ich noch gesagt: Wellcome back, jetzt klingt es eher wie rein raus, rein raus...

 

.. und man sollte sich die "Konditionen" des "Angebots" von Daniel mal genau anschauen ... eine Diktatur ist selten eine erstrebenswerte Lösung.

Nebenbei ... wer findet den Fehler im Heise Artikel?  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Nebenbei ... wer findet den Fehler im Heise Artikel? 

 

Meinst du den Rechtschreibfehler?  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Nebenbei ... wer findet den Fehler im Heise Artikel?  
> 
> Meinst du den Rechtschreibfehler? 

 

Nein - das Buch ging aus gutem Grund durch ein Sprachlektorat   :Cool: 

----------

## Carlo

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Liebe Devs nutzt endlich mal bitte diese GUTE Medium.

 

Das ist deine private Meinung, die man teilen kann oder eben nicht. Nicht zuletzt steht die Zeit, die für dieses Board, IRC oder Mailinglisten aufgewendet wird, nicht für die Pflege des Repositorys zur Verfügung. Es ist ja nicht in erster Linie nicht der Entwickler, der Hilfe sucht, sondern der Anwender, d.h. hier geht

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Sagt mal ist das die feine Art? Ist das die Art "Comunity" Arbeit zu betreiben und Neulingen dieses Stück Software näher zu bringen?

 

ein wenig an der Realität vorbei.

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Ich lese auch mit Begeisterung die Beiträge von Benjamin Judas auf gentoo.de und muss sagen WEITER SO! Es ist eine Kolumne die manchmal eine etwas schärferen Ton findet, was ich aber gar nicht schlecht finde und so manchmal zum nachdenken anregt.

 

Siehst du, so unterschiedlich ist das Nutzerverhalten. Ich habe gentoo.de noch nie genutzt und bestimmt schon Jahre nicht mehr angeguckt. Wirklich bemerkenswert, wenn Benjamin sich so sehr kümmert.

----------

## think4urs11

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *dertobi123 wrote:*   Nebenbei ... wer findet den Fehler im Heise Artikel?  
> 
> Meinst du den Rechtschreibfehler?  
> 
> Nein - das Buch ging aus gutem Grund durch ein Sprachlektorat  

 

na dann wirds wohl das Eisen sein das man normalerweise im Feuer hat aber nicht rausholt - ganz im Gegensatz zu den Kohlen/Kastanien  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

[quote="Think4UrS11"][quote="dertobi123"] *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Nebenbei ... wer findet den Fehler im Heise Artikel?  
> 
> na dann wirds wohl das Eisen sein das man normalerweise im Feuer hat aber nicht rausholt - ganz im Gegensatz zu den Kohlen/Kastanien 

 

Nein, das meinte ich gar nichtmal ...  :Wink: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *dertobi123 wrote:*   Nebenbei ... wer findet den Fehler im Heise Artikel?  
> 
> na dann wirds wohl das Eisen sein das man normalerweise im Feuer hat aber nicht rausholt - ganz im Gegensatz zu den Kohlen/Kastanien  
> 
> Nein, das meinte ich gar nichtmal ... 

 

im heise artikel:

 *Quote:*   

> [..]Nachdem er 2005 Gentoo in Richtung Microsoft verlassen hatte[..]

 

bei wikipedia (zuverlässigkeit der angaben sei mal dahin gestellt...):

 *Quote:*   

> [..]2004 hatte er das Projekt verlassen, um bei Microsoft zu arbeiten[..]

 

war es das was dich stutzig machte?

----------

## dertobi123

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> im heise artikel:
> 
>  *Quote:*   [..]Nachdem er 2005 Gentoo in Richtung Microsoft verlassen hatte[..] 
> 
> bei wikipedia (zuverlässigkeit der angaben sei mal dahin gestellt...):
> ...

 

"Stutzig machen" ist das falsche Wort, aber Gratulation - Fehler gefunden  :Wink:  Ich denke daran ist zu sehen mit welch heisser Nadel der Artikel gestrickt ist.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Vielleicht ist er ja 2004 gegangen und 2005 angekommen? Könnte das sein?

Und wenn man die Diskussione auf Heise verfolgt, die hat ja für Heise ein recht hohes Niveau. Und wie es aussieht, ist die Fangemeinde wohl größer als manche glauben.

----------

## aZZe

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .. und man sollte sich die "Konditionen" des "Angebots" von Daniel mal genau anschauen ... eine Diktatur ist selten eine erstrebenswerte Lösung.
> 
> Nebenbei ... wer findet den Fehler im Heise Artikel? 

 

Ich finde ein Zitat aus dem heise Forum sehr treffend:

HeiseForum

----------

## tuxianer

Mal nur so ne idee, ist nur ne Anmerkung, ich weiss ich bekomme dafür sicherlich auf die Finger, aber ich wollte es mal sagen. 

Wieso machen wir es nicht so wie Debian, das Projekt führt Wahlen durch und bestimmt damit seinen Leiter, der dann die Geschicke der Distri lenkt, ich persönlich halte das für keine dumme Idee im Gegenteil diese sehr Demokratische Basis gibt jedem die Möglichkeit das zuwählen was er für richtig hält. Die Wahl findet nur innerhalb der Dev´s statt, und diese halten sich auch im Endeffekt an das was der "Leader" ( um von dem Diktator einmal weg zu kommen) sagt.

Wieso gehen wir nicht auch einen schritt in die Richtung ?!

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Mal nur so ne idee, ist nur ne Anmerkung, ich weiss ich bekomme dafür sicherlich auf die Finger, aber ich wollte es mal sagen. 
> 
> Wieso machen wir es nicht so wie Debian, das Projekt führt Wahlen durch und bestimmt damit seinen Leiter, der dann die Geschicke der Distri lenkt, ich persönlich halte das für keine dumme Idee im Gegenteil diese sehr Demokratische Basis gibt jedem die Möglichkeit das zuwählen was er für richtig hält. Die Wahl findet nur innerhalb der Dev´s statt, und diese halten sich auch im Endeffekt an das was der "Leader" ( um von dem Diktator einmal weg zu kommen) sagt.
> 
> Wieso gehen wir nicht auch einen schritt in die Richtung ?!

 

Eventuell deshalb, weil es nicht verschiedene Richtungen gibt, zwischen denen entschieden werden muß, sondern weil es gar keine Richtung gibt.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Vielleicht ist er ja 2004 gegangen und 2005 angekommen? Könnte das sein?

 

Nein, gegangen ist er schon Mitte 2004. Insofern ist die Meldung von heise nicht sonderlich exakt, auch wenn es stimmt das er 2005 zu MS ging - deswegen hatte ich das auch nicht unbedingt als Fehler gesehen. Lediglich die Formulierung ist suboptimal bzw. unvollständig.

Aber wie bereits geschrieben hat der Artikel ja auch noch min. zwei andere Formulierungs/Rechtschreibfehler  :Wink: 

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Wieso machen wir es nicht so wie Debian, das Projekt führt Wahlen durch

 

Macht Gentoo auch, nur gibt es hier eine Aufsplittung zwischen dem Council (die 'Technik-Chefs' also in etwa CTO einer Firma) und den Trustees (die 'Buchhalter' d.h. Verwaltungskram also in etwa CFO).

Beide Entitäten werden jeweils aus dem Pool der Devs gewählt.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Man kann Dinge auch kaputt reden. Für jeden Neu-User gibt dieser Thread hier nicht unbedingt ein motivierendes Bild ab. Erst recht wenn dieser noch keine große Erfahrung hat...(sei es mit den anderen Gentoo-Usern, dem Forum oder auch der ganzen Gentoo-Technik). Dieser würde es sich dann mehrmals überlegen ob er / sie es sich wirklich antun soll, auf einen absteigenden Ast (wie es hier zum Teil beschrieben wird) zu springen. 

Zudem finde ich manche News auf gentoo.de nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft. Es will jemand die Seite Gentoo's, einer Linuxdistribution besuchen um Informationen zu bekommen....und nicht um News über Technobabes zu lesen. Wenn man sowas schon veröffentlichen will / muss / kann, kann man dieses immernoch über ein OT im Forum machen. Wer es dann lesen möchte, kann dieses immernoch tun. Sowas hat auf einer Mainpage einfach nichts zu suchen. Mal von der schwarzrederei, selbstzerstörenden Nachricht vom Untergang Gentoo's abgesehen. Man kann erwähnen das Gentoo nicht vertreten sein wird. Man muss dann allerdings nicht direkt so die Keule rausholen. Damit ist niemanden geholfen. Sowas könnte z.B. in einer Mailingliste besprochen werden. Wenn dann jmd. seinen Senf dazugeben möchte, kann er es dort ebenso tun...! Oder wollt ihr euch selbst abschießen!?

So. bin jetzt fürs steinigen freigeben...! Viel Spaß!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Man kann Dinge auch kaputt reden. Für jeden Neu-User gibt dieser Thread hier nicht unbedingt ein motivierendes Bild ab. Erst recht wenn dieser noch keine große Erfahrung hat...(sei es mit den anderen Gentoo-Usern, dem Forum oder auch der ganzen Gentoo-Technik). Dieser würde es sich dann mehrmals überlegen ob er / sie es sich wirklich antun soll, auf einen absteigenden Ast (wie es hier zum Teil beschrieben wird) zu springen. 

 

Gentoo befindet sich nicht auf dem absteigenden Ast. Ich habe es als Sinuskurve beschrieben. Und wenn wir da unten sind, dann geht es als nächstes wieder nach oben. Und Probleme sollte man ansprechen und lösen, nicht unter den Teppich kehren. Das macht einen noch schlechteren Eindruck. Es hat gebrodelt und jetzt war der Druck so groß, dass man die erkannten Probleme anfasst.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *metal1ty wrote:*   Man kann Dinge auch kaputt reden. Für jeden Neu-User gibt dieser Thread hier nicht unbedingt ein motivierendes Bild ab. Erst recht wenn dieser noch keine große Erfahrung hat...(sei es mit den anderen Gentoo-Usern, dem Forum oder auch der ganzen Gentoo-Technik). Dieser würde es sich dann mehrmals überlegen ob er / sie es sich wirklich antun soll, auf einen absteigenden Ast (wie es hier zum Teil beschrieben wird) zu springen.  
> 
> Gentoo befindet sich nicht auf dem absteigenden Ast. Ich habe es als Sinuskurve beschrieben. Und wenn wir da unten sind, dann geht es als nächstes wieder nach oben. Und Probleme sollte man ansprechen und lösen, nicht unter den Teppich kehren. Das macht einen noch schlechteren Eindruck. Es hat gebrodelt und jetzt war der Druck so groß, dass man die erkannten Probleme anfasst.

 

Ich habe auch nicht von "unter den Teppich kehren" geredet. Nur man könnte das "anfassen" auf eine andere Art und Weise machen...Diese habe ich in meinem vorherigen Post erläutert...!

----------

## xraver

Ich finde auch das die Probleme public gemacht werden müssen. Nur so wird sich eine Lösung finden lassen.

Welche Probleme soll man denn lösen wenn Sie nicht bekannt sind?

Forum OT-Bereich? OT sagt doch schon alles. Und Gentoo´s Probleme sind sicherlich nicht OffTopic.

Im Forum selbst oder die Mailing liste? (Mailing Listen finde ich unbequem und nutze ich nicht)  Diese Medien erreichen nicht die breite Öffentlichkeit. Bleibt nur noch die HP selbst.

Und wie schaut das auch wieder aus, Heise, Golem und Co berichten von Gentoo´s sorgen und auf der Projektseite selber findet man keine Infos dazu?!?!

aja, Wo bleibt eigentlich pro-Linux mit der News? Schlafen oder recherchieren die Autoren noch?  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ich finde auch das die Probleme public gemacht werden müssen. Nur so wird sich eine Lösung finden lassen.
> 
> Welche Probleme soll man denn lösen wenn Sie nicht bekannt sind?
> 
> Forum OT-Bereich? OT sagt doch schon alles. Und Gentoo´s Probleme sind sicherlich nicht OffTopic.
> ...

 

mit einer Mailingliste wäre das auch public!? Nur man hat "den ganzen Salat nicht direkt auf den Teller" liegen. So kann man das halt auch im GWN mitteilen. Würdest du dich einer Com anschließen und dich reinlesen, reinarbeiten etc. pp. wo du merkst das diese evtl. keine Zukunft hat!? So kommt es bei einem außenstehenden an....denn er kennt dieses Forum und die User nicht. Ich persönlich denke nicht das hier wenig los ist etc. pp. (wie es ein paar Vorposter zum besten gegeben haben). Ich bin auch nicht der Meinung das die Gentoo-Page sch.. oder veraltet oder sonst was ist. Ich finde diese ist gut so und sollte auch so bleiben. 

Trotzdem sollten sich ALLE zusammenreißen und mit dran arbeiten...! Das hat gar nichts mit der aktuellen Lage (gut/schlecht) zu tun.

----------

## b3cks

Dieses Thema taucht ja auch alle halbe Jahr auf.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Das Problem mit den fehlenden und lazy Devs/Maintainer ist bekannt und wird auch jedes mal mit als Hauptgrund angegeben. Wobei ich das nicht als Ausrede abtun möchte. Man muss sich nur mal im Bugzilla und ggf. auch im Forum umgucken, wieviele Devs und Maintainer für neue und bestehende Programme gesucht werden. Dazu kommen sicherlich noch viele Punkte, die man auf den ersten Blick nicht sieht, wie Pflege der Webseiten, die Übersetzungsgeschichten, Security Alerts, etc. Man muss halt den Punkt akzeptieren, dass die Leute das alles auf freiwilliger Basis machen und man diese Leute eben nicht zwingen kann (und sollte) neben ihrer Schule/Ausbildung/Uni/Job auch noch jeden Tag eine gwisse Zeit für Gentoo da zu sein. Es ist eben ein Hobby und soll Spaß machen! Mit zu strengen Verpflichtungen (ver)schwindet auch der Spaß und die Lust am Ganzen. Das muss auch jedem Nutzer von Gentoo klar sein und wenn jemand verlangt, dass gewisse Dinge einfach gemacht/gepflegt werden, sollte er selber vielleicht seinen Beitrag dazu leisten um den/die Devs/Maintainer zu unterstützen. Alternativ muss er sich für diesen Zweck eine Distri suchen, wo man diesen "Support" verlangen kann, weil man bezahlt hat. Das scheinen auch viele gerne zu vergessen, dass Gentoo noch immer komplett frei ist und nicht von $Millionenkapital_Firma_oder_Person(en) Geld irgendwo hingepumpt bekommt. Sowas könnte man vielleicht aus der Community heraus realisieren, z.B. dass es einen Kern gibt, der sich um wichtige Dinge kümmert, Entscheidungen trifft, auch das System technisch betreut und dafür bezahlt wird. Wie realistisch diese Vorstellung ist, weiß ich nicht. Dazu fehlt mir zu viel Interna. Zudem kommen diesmal verstärkt die Probleme von weiter oben zum vorschein, was die Diskussion angespannter wirken lässt. Gerade durch die Pressenews (ala heise.de).

Ich kann für mich nur sagen, dass ich drei Gentoo-Systeme am laufen habe: Server, Desktop und Notebook. Alle Systeme laufen stabil und nahezu perfekt und das seit Jahren! Sie sind so abgestimmt und optimiert, wie ich sie brauche und das geht/ging handhabbar nur dank Gentoo. Ich fahre ein- bis dreimal wöchentlich Updates und auch dabei habe ich fast nie Probleme. Über die Leute die stets über Probleme, gerade nach Software installation/update reden kann ich fast nur den Kopf schütteln. Man braucht sich die Threads nur angucken. Ich will hier niemanden verurteilen, aber oft sind es immer die gleichen Personen. Sie begehen oft die gleichen logischen Fehler. Sie verstehen das System nicht oder haben einfach kein Gefühl dafür. Solche Leute sollten sich einfach mal überlegen, ob Gentoo die richtige Distribution für sie ist und das ohne es böse zu meinen. Dadurch entsteht natürlich ein falscher Eindruck im Hinblick auf Gentoo, den ich so nicht teilen kann.

Mich nerven hier und da auch einige Dinge. glsa-check zeigt mir seit Wochen einen Eintrag, den man derzeit nicht fixen kann. Auch warte ich bei einigen Programmen/Tools seit Wochen/Monaten darauf darauf, dass die endlich als stable markiert werden oder der Version-Bump durchgeführt wird, wobei die Fristen dafür auch schon lange verstrichen sind. Sowas ist ärgerlich, ja. Aber geht davon die Welt unter? Kann man dadurch nicht mehr arbeiten oder ist dadurch das System instabil und unnutzbar? Verliert Gentoo dadurch seine Seele? Nein! Es funtkioniert trotzdem bestens - zumindest bei mir - und ich freue mich weiterhin über das klasse System.

Versteht mich nicht falsch! Ich will die Probleme nicht unter den Tisch kehren, sie als klein abtun oder behaupten, dass nur Anfänger oder (software)technisch unbegabte diese Probleme haben (Es fällt nur auf, dass diese am meisten meckern und von ihnen solche Themen oft angestoßen werden.). Nur muss man einfach mal über den Tellerrand gucken. Die genannten Probleme sind bei einem so geführtem Projekt einfach logisch und bedingt sogar vorhersehbar. Gentoo geht derzeit einfach den Weg, den viele Distributionen gegangen sind und noch gehen (werden). Der Hype ist weg, die Motivation bei vielen vielleicht auch. Guckt euch nur mal Debian an, das krebst an vielen Ecken auch nur vor sich hin. Nur anstatt zu meckern, müssen Lösungsvorschläge her, gezielt, die dann auch umgesetzt werden.

Und bevor ich (privat) wieder zu M$ wechsele, nutze ich Ubuntu oder SuSE! Gerade Leute die Gentoo einsetzen, sollten wissen, dass es nicht nur eine technische Frage ist, was man nutzt und einsetzt, sondern auch eine philosophische. Oder setzt ihr Linux/FOSS nur ein, weil es umsonst ist? Da steckt ein wenig mehr dahinter.

PS: Und wenn ihr das nächste mal einen lazy Dev trefft, gebt ihm doch mal 5$ für 'nen Bier.  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Dieses Thema taucht ja auch alle halbe Jahr auf. 
> 
> Das Problem mit den fehlenden und lazy Devs/Maintainer ist bekannt und wird auch jedes mal mit als Hauptgrund angegeben. Wobei ich das nicht als Ausrede abtun möchte. Man muss sich nur mal im Bugzilla und ggf. auch im Forum umgucken, wieviele Devs und Maintainer für neue und bestehende Programme gesucht werden. Dazu kommen sicherlich noch viele Punkte, die man auf den ersten Blick nicht sieht, wie Pflege der Webseiten, die Übersetzungsgeschichten, Security Alerts, etc. Man muss halt den Punkt akzeptieren, dass die Leute das alles auf freiwilliger Basis machen und man diese Leute eben nicht zwingen kann (und sollte) neben ihrer Schule/Ausbildung/Uni/Job auch noch jeden Tag eine gwisse Zeit für Gentoo da zu sein. Es ist eben ein Hobby und soll Spaß machen! Mit zu strengen Verpflichtungen (ver)schwindet auch der Spaß und die Lust am Ganzen. Das muss auch jedem Nutzer von Gentoo klar sein und wenn jemand verlangt, dass gewisse Dinge einfach gemacht/gepflegt werden, sollte er selber vielleicht seinen Beitrag dazu leisten um den/die Devs/Maintainer zu unterstützen. Alternativ muss er sich für diesen Zweck eine Distri suchen, wo man diesen "Support" verlangen kann, weil man bezahlt hat. Das scheinen auch viele gerne zu vergessen, dass Gentoo noch immer komplett frei ist und nicht von $Millionenkapital_Firma_oder_Person(en) Geld irgendwo hingepumpt bekommt. Sowas könnte man vielleicht aus der Community heraus realisieren, z.B. dass es einen Kern gibt, der sich um wichtige Dinge kümmert, Entscheidungen trifft, auch das System technisch betreut und dafür bezahlt wird. Wie realistisch diese Vorstellung ist, weiß ich nicht. Dazu fehlt mir zu viel Interna. Zudem kommen diesmal verstärkt die Probleme von weiter oben zum vorschein, was die Diskussion angespannter wirken lässt. Gerade durch die Pressenews (ala heise.de).
> 
> Ich kann für mich nur sagen, dass ich drei Gentoo-Systeme am laufen habe: Server, Desktop und Notebook. Alle Systeme laufen stabil und nahezu perfekt und das seit Jahren! Sie sind so abgestimmt und optimiert, wie ich sie brauche und das geht/ging handhabbar nur dank Gentoo. Ich fahre ein- bis dreimal wöchentlich Updates und auch dabei habe ich fast nie Probleme. Über die Leute die stets über Probleme, gerade nach Software installation/update reden kann ich fast nur den Kopf schütteln. Man braucht sich die Threads nur angucken. Ich will hier niemanden verurteilen, aber oft sind es immer die gleichen Personen. Sie begehen oft die gleichen logischen Fehler. Sie verstehen das System nicht oder haben einfach kein Gefühl dafür. Solche Leute sollten sich einfach mal überlegen, ob Gentoo die richtige Distribution für sie ist und das ohne es böse zu meinen. Dadurch entsteht natürlich ein falscher Eindruck im Hinblick auf Gentoo, den ich so nicht teilen kann.
> ...

 

FULL ACK!

----------

## think4urs11

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Sowas könnte man vielleicht aus der Community heraus realisieren, z.B. dass es einen Kern gibt, der sich um wichtige Dinge kümmert, Entscheidungen trifft, auch das System technisch betreut und dafür bezahlt wird. Wie realistisch diese Vorstellung ist, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> ...
> 
> PS: Und wenn ihr das nächste mal einen lazy Dev trefft, gebt ihm doch mal 5$ für 'nen Bier. 

 

Wenns mit nem 5er getan wäre (pro Bug/Ebuild) würden sich viele Probleme garantiert sehr schnell lösen bzw. gar nicht erst auftreten - nen 5er kann jeder lockermachen.

Ich fürchte nur das mit der Bezahlung aus der Community heraus ist nicht so ganz realistisch. Z.b. müssen ja auch Server bezahlt werden und so ein Rootserver kost' halt mal mehr als nen Fuffi im Jahr  :Wink: 

Und selbst mit niedrigen 15€/h würde einiges an Geld zusammenkommen, selbst wenn man mal nur die Stunden der dt. Devs zusammenrechnet.

Ansonsten full ack.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @xraver: Dienste abschalten unter Vista (als auch XP) bremst eher aus, lieber noch ein wenig RAM nachrüsten, 2GB kosten unter 30€.

 

den LKW kenn ich aber noch nicht...! XD

----------

## schachti

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ich fürchte nur das mit der Bezahlung aus der Community heraus ist nicht so ganz realistisch. Z.b. müssen ja auch Server bezahlt werden und so ein Rootserver kost' halt mal mehr als nen Fuffi im Jahr 

 

Wie werden denn momentan die Server bezahlt? Nur von den Sponsoren, die auf http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/sponsors.xml aufgeführt sind?

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Und selbst mit niedrigen 15€/h würde einiges an Geld zusammenkommen, selbst wenn man mal nur die Stunden der dt. Devs zusammenrechnet.

 

Das stimmt wohl. Es kann aber auch gar nicht Ziel der Devs sein, gegen Bezahlung zu arbeiten - die tun das wohl eher aus Überzeugung.

Ich fände es ja gut, wenn die Devs sich einfach mal eine Amazon-Wunschliste anlegen und sich die User dann zusammentun und vielleicht jedem Dev symbolisch als Zeichen der Anerkennung seiner Arbeit für gentoo einen Wunsch der Wunschliste erfüllen. Sollte doch gehen, wenn jeder ein paar Euro spendet.

----------

## Ampheus

Das ganze hier zeigt mir, dass es sich immernoch um die Community handelt, die ich immer so hervorgehoben hab, wenn ich mit anderen über Gentoo gesprochen habe. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gibt es kein Getrolle wie ich es aunderen Foren kenne, nicht einmal in dieser Kriese. Anstatt zu jammern setzen sich die Leute zusammen und versuchen, die Situation zu ändern.

Das ist einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass Gentoo einmal aufgelöst wird und falls die devs wirklich mal soweit gehen sollten, würde die Community ganz sicher einen Fork gründen, um Gentoo inoffiziell weiterleben zu lassen.

Es gibt für mich keine andere Distribution, zu der ich wechseln würde, ich habe mich zu sehr an Gentoo gewöhnt und keine Distribution ist damit auch nur vergleichbar in meinen Augen.

Also: Ein Hoch auf Gentoo und ein besonderes Hoch auf diese Community  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Wie werden denn momentan die Server bezahlt? Nur von den Sponsoren, die auf http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/sponsors.xml aufgeführt sind?

 

Soweit ich weiß auch aus den diversen Kleinspenden die so eingehen ('Make a donation' Button auf der HP) und manches ggf. auch von anonymen (Groß?)-Spendern.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich fände es ja gut, wenn die Devs sich einfach mal eine Amazon-Wunschliste anlegen und sich die User dann zusammentun und vielleicht jedem Dev symbolisch als Zeichen der Anerkennung seiner Arbeit für gentoo einen Wunsch der Wunschliste erfüllen. Sollte doch gehen, wenn jeder ein paar Euro spendet.

 

Wie wäre es denn damit: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/userrel/adopt-a-dev/

----------

## schachti

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Ich fände es ja gut, wenn die Devs sich einfach mal eine Amazon-Wunschliste anlegen und sich die User dann zusammentun und vielleicht jedem Dev symbolisch als Zeichen der Anerkennung seiner Arbeit für gentoo einen Wunsch der Wunschliste erfüllen. Sollte doch gehen, wenn jeder ein paar Euro spendet. 
> 
> Wie wäre es denn damit: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/userrel/adopt-a-dev/

 

Naja, das sind vor allem Großspenden - ich dachte eher an sowas wie eine CD/DVD, ein Buch etc., das man als normaler User auch finanzieren kann ("Any macbook and/or Imac with an g3(or later) proc in it." ist doch eher schlecht zu finanzieren   :Cool: ).

----------

## Evildad

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Wie werden denn momentan die Server bezahlt? Nur von den Sponsoren, die auf http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/sponsors.xml aufgeführt sind? 
> 
> Soweit ich weiß auch aus den diversen Kleinspenden die so eingehen ('Make a donation' Button auf der HP) und manches ggf. auch von anonymen (Groß?)-Spendern.
> 
>  *schachti wrote:*   Ich fände es ja gut, wenn die Devs sich einfach mal eine Amazon-Wunschliste anlegen und sich die User dann zusammentun und vielleicht jedem Dev symbolisch als Zeichen der Anerkennung seiner Arbeit für gentoo einen Wunsch der Wunschliste erfüllen. Sollte doch gehen, wenn jeder ein paar Euro spendet. 
> ...

 

Kein schlechter Ansatz, aber Updated March 3, 2007. Scheint mir nicht so richtig angenommen/benutzt zu werden.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Das ganze hier zeigt mir, dass es sich immernoch um die Community handelt, die ich immer so hervorgehoben hab, wenn ich mit anderen über Gentoo gesprochen habe. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gibt es kein Getrolle wie ich es aunderen Foren kenne, nicht einmal in dieser Kriese. Anstatt zu jammern setzen sich die Leute zusammen und versuchen, die Situation zu ändern.
> 
> Also: Ein Hoch auf Gentoo und ein besonderes Hoch auf diese Community 

 

Dafür auch mal ein 'offizielles' Lob an alle. Gentoo ist _auch_ wegen euch das was es ist!

Und um die (wenigen) Ausreißer kümmern wir uns ggf. mit passenden Mitteln.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Das ganze hier zeigt mir, dass es sich immernoch um die Community handelt, die ich immer so hervorgehoben hab, wenn ich mit anderen über Gentoo gesprochen habe. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gibt es kein Getrolle wie ich es aunderen Foren kenne, nicht einmal in dieser Kriese. Anstatt zu jammern setzen sich die Leute zusammen und versuchen, die Situation zu ändern.
> 
> Das ist einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass Gentoo einmal aufgelöst wird und falls die devs wirklich mal soweit gehen sollten, würde die Community ganz sicher einen Fork gründen, um Gentoo inoffiziell weiterleben zu lassen.
> 
> Es gibt für mich keine andere Distribution, zu der ich wechseln würde, ich habe mich zu sehr an Gentoo gewöhnt und keine Distribution ist damit auch nur vergleichbar in meinen Augen.
> ...

 

Genau meine Meinung. Es gibt keine andere Distri die für mich in Frage kommt. Man hat nirgends eine solche Freiheit! Am Geld sollte sowas nicht scheitern. Wir nutzen alle jahrelang diese Distri Wenn jeder eine Spende geben würde....diese sinnvoll eingesetzt werden würde (belegbar)...dann hätten wir alle einen großen Schritt getan. Selbst wenn jeder nur 10 € spenden würde...!

Naja..das ist halt meine Meinung. Gutes sollte supportet werden..!

----------

## think4urs11

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Kein schlechter Ansatz, aber Updated March 3, 2007. Scheint mir nicht so richtig angenommen/benutzt zu werden.

 

Der Bedarf ist sicher immer noch da aber das Updaten fällt in den Zuständigkeitsbereich der PR und die ist faktisch nicht vorhanden.   :Confused: 

Ein Thread im Forum ließe sich zwar leichter aktuell halten allerdings lesen die wenigsten Devs regelmäßig das Forum.

k.A. wie man das am besten organisiert bekommen könnte

Ideen?

----------

## schachti

Wie schon von mir vorgeschlagen: Wunschliste bei amazon (vielleicht aus Gerechtigkeitsgründen pro Dev nur 2-3 Wünsche - nicht, dass jemand aus dem KDE-Team 30 Bücher bekommt und jemand aus dem PPC-Team gar nichts oder so). Dazu einen Thread im Forum mit den Links zu den Wunschlisten der einzelnen Devs.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Evildad wrote:*   Kein schlechter Ansatz, aber Updated March 3, 2007. Scheint mir nicht so richtig angenommen/benutzt zu werden. 
> 
> Der Bedarf ist sicher immer noch da aber das Updaten fällt in den Zuständigkeitsbereich der PR und die ist faktisch nicht vorhanden.  
> 
> Ein Thread im Forum ließe sich zwar leichter aktuell halten allerdings lesen die wenigsten Devs regelmäßig das Forum.
> ...

 

ganz dumm gefragt, wieso kümmern sich devs um die PR?

Imho vernichtet die Rumärgerei damit doch die Produktivität der Devs die sich damit beschäftigen (müssen).

Wenn man speziell für PR nen Rang erstellt, der non-dev is, also z.b. sowas wie "nicht-technischer voluntär" oder so, sollte es doch möglich sein, dass man da Leute rekrutieren kann die sich gerne mit Gentoo beschäftigen - ich denke mal von denen gibt es einige - aber nicht den grünen Daumen für den Portage Tree haben.  :Wink: 

Sozusagen die Leute mit den soft-skills in die PR, die leute mit den hard-skills ins dev (was nicht heißen soll, dass devs keine softskills besitzen).

Falls es das schon gibt, Asche auf mein Haupt und ich verkrieche mich.  :Wink: 

----------

## a.forlorn

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Zuständigkeitsbereich der PR und die ist faktisch nicht vorhanden

 

Das ist das Grundproblem. Man kann alles machen, aber wenn es kein offizielles Statement gibt, hilft die ganze Arbeit hintenrum nichts. Als aufmerksamen Forenleser war mir das Problem mit der Foundation völlig unbekannt. Ein "Wir arbeiten dran" ist mehr wert. Das nichts dergleichen kommt, erzeugt den Eindruck als würde auch nichts gemacht.

----------

## dertobi123

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> PS: Und wenn ihr das nächste mal einen lazy Dev trefft, gebt ihm doch mal 5$ für 'nen Bier. 

 

Das kann ich nur unterstützen  :Smile:  Wobei ich noch das "lazy" in dem Satz streichen würde  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich fände es ja gut, wenn die Devs sich einfach mal eine Amazon-Wunschliste anlegen und sich die User dann zusammentun und vielleicht jedem Dev symbolisch als Zeichen der Anerkennung seiner Arbeit für gentoo einen Wunsch der Wunschliste erfüllen. Sollte doch gehen, wenn jeder ein paar Euro spendet.

 

Sagen wir so, ich hab das Ding vor über nem Jahr mal aus Spaß (und als Experiment) auf meiner Webseite verlinkt ... über die "Resonanz" brauchen wir glaube ich nicht sprechen  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Evildad wrote:*   Kein schlechter Ansatz, aber Updated March 3, 2007. Scheint mir nicht so richtig angenommen/benutzt zu werden. 
> 
> Der Bedarf ist sicher immer noch da aber das Updaten fällt in den Zuständigkeitsbereich der PR und die ist faktisch nicht vorhanden.  

 

Das hat mit PR ausnahmsweise mal nichts zu tun ...   :Cool: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Das hat mit PR ausnahmsweise mal nichts zu tun ...  

 

Dann ist eben Christel schuld, ist doch beinahe das gleiche  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Zuständigkeitsbereich der PR und die ist faktisch nicht vorhanden 
> 
> Das ist das Grundproblem. Man kann alles machen, aber wenn es kein offizielles Statement gibt, hilft die ganze Arbeit hintenrum nichts. Als aufmerksamen Forenleser war mir das Problem mit der Foundation völlig unbekannt. Ein "Wir arbeiten dran" ist mehr wert. Das nichts dergleichen kommt, erzeugt den Eindruck als würde auch nichts gemacht.

 

Naja, ein "Wir arbeiten dran" ist in etwa das, was auch normalsterbliche Entwickler in der letzten als Antwort auf irgendwelche Fragen bzgl. "Foundation" bekommen haben ... ein "Wir arbeiten dran" oder "es wird dran gearbeitet" ist u.a. auch daran Schuld, dass Gentoo dieses Jahr auf der FOSDEM nicht präsent ist. Als Lösungsansatz würde ich das nicht sehen. Häufige, kleine Statusupdates würden eher helfen ... frei nach dem Motto "release early, release often".

----------

## hitachi

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *schachti wrote:*   Ich fände es ja gut, wenn die Devs sich einfach mal eine Amazon-Wunschliste anlegen und sich die User dann zusammentun und vielleicht jedem Dev symbolisch als Zeichen der Anerkennung seiner Arbeit für gentoo einen Wunsch der Wunschliste erfüllen. Sollte doch gehen, wenn jeder ein paar Euro spendet. 
> 
> Wie wäre es denn damit: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/userrel/adopt-a-dev/ 
> 
> Naja, das sind vor allem Großspenden - ich dachte eher an sowas wie eine CD/DVD, ein Buch etc., das man als normaler User auch finanzieren kann ("Any macbook and/or Imac with an g3(or later) proc in it." ist doch eher schlecht zu finanzieren  ).

 

 *ebay wrote:*   

> Angebot enthält Bilder	
> 
> Apple iMac G 3 mit Software ,Tastatur,Maus,div. Kabel
> 
> 2	EUR 15,50
> ...

 Das ist teilweise nicht sehr viel teurer als ein Buch und sicher günstiger als M§ Vista zu kaufen   :Exclamation:   Mit mehreren zusammen könnte man auch einen G4 ersteigern. Wer ist dabei?

Bis jetzt kannte ich die Seite von Adopt a dev nicht. Gut zu wissen, dass es diese gibt.Last edited by hitachi on Mon Jan 14, 2008 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> ganz dumm gefragt, wieso kümmern sich devs um die PR?

  *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> Sozusagen die Leute mit den soft-skills in die PR, die leute mit den hard-skills ins dev (was nicht heißen soll, dass devs keine softskills besitzen).

 

Weil Devs nunmal die einzigen 'offiziellen' bei Gentoo sind - in meinem Falle entwickle ich aber gar nix abgesehen von gutem Klima im Forum aka soft skill.

Oder anders gesagt es gibt ja bereits 'sone' und 'sone' Devs, aber anscheinend noch keinen der konsequent und mit den richtigen Skills sich der PR dauerhaft angenommen hätte.

hmmm, perfektes written american english wäre eine weitere Voraussetzung.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Sonst lasst doch mal eine Liste machen was man genau machen kann. Wenn wir lange drüber diskutieren was alles nicht so gut ist, was mal besser war, kommen wir trotzdem auf einen grünen Zweig! Ich würde wie gesagt auch finanziell was dazu hauen. Das ist kein Ding. Nur sollten das auch mehrere tun..! Dann haben wir zumindest für einen Bereich schonmal was getan.

----------

## Ampheus

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Sonst lasst doch mal eine Liste machen was man genau machen kann. Wenn wir lange drüber diskutieren was alles nicht so gut ist, was mal besser war, kommen wir trotzdem auf einen grünen Zweig! Ich würde wie gesagt auch finanziell was dazu hauen. Das ist kein Ding. Nur sollten das auch mehrere tun..! Dann haben wir zumindest für einen Bereich schonmal was getan.

 

Das ist eine gute Idee. Jeder kann hier etwas anbieten, ob es nun soft-skill ist, technische Arbeiten oder Geld/Hardware.

Ich für meinen Fall bin sowohl für soft-skills zu haben, als auch als ebuild-maintainer oder PHP/MySQL-Programmierer. Falls irgendetwas davon in einem Bereich benötigt wird, stelle ich mich gerne zur Verfügung.

P.S.: Mein Rainlendar-ebuild hat leider nicht allzu viel feedback erhalten, auch weil kein dev sich dazu geäußert hat. Schade eigentlich. Hier mal der Bug-Report

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich könnte auch in Sachen Server evtl. was machen, wenns gefragt ist!? Könnte da mit NetCologne was regeln. Kenne da Leute. Würde das dann mit denen sobald wie möglich bequatschen!? Bräuchte dann allerdings ein Feedback (auch per PM!?)

----------

## dertobi123

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Ich für meinen Fall bin sowohl für soft-skills zu haben, als auch als ebuild-maintainer oder PHP/MySQL-Programmierer. Falls irgendetwas davon in einem Bereich benötigt wird, stelle ich mich gerne zur Verfügung.

 

Kombinier das  :Wink:  Für den Bereich webapps werden Leute "händeringend" gesucht  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Ist http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/staffing-needs/ aktuell und vollständig?

----------

## think4urs11

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Wie wäre es denn damit: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/userrel/adopt-a-dev/

 

Kein schlechter Ansatz, aber Updated March 3, 2007. Scheint mir nicht so richtig angenommen/benutzt zu werden.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ist http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/staffing-needs/ aktuell und vollständig?

 

Im Gegensatz zu ersterem ist es zwar 'updated January 13, 2008' aber ich würde eher sagen bedingt.

Weitere Anhaltspunkte z.B. hier in den Antworten dazu: http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_150039.xml

----------

## Klaus Meier

Gerade aufgestanden, Rechner angeworfen, Gentoo-Seite sah komisch aus, noch mal draufgeschaut, der GWN is back...

----------

## think4urs11

na immerhin  :Smile: 

Wenn die sich nun noch abgewöhnen würden als 'posted'-Datum das zu nehmen an dem der jeweilige Eintrag geschrieben wurde und stattdessen das des Tages an dem es letztlich veröffentlicht wurde... hat mich am GWN schon immer genervt weil komplett unlogisch/widersprüchlich.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> na immerhin 
> 
> Wenn die sich nun noch abgewöhnen würden als 'posted'-Datum das zu nehmen an dem der jeweilige Eintrag geschrieben wurde und stattdessen das des Tages an dem es letztlich veröffentlicht wurde... hat mich am GWN schon immer genervt weil komplett unlogisch/widersprüchlich.

 

Jetzt tritt nur nicht auf das zarte Pflänzchen, es muß sorgsam gepflegt werden...

Und die neuen Einträge sind schon wieder weg. Was soll das denn jetzt??? Kann man das noch einem normalen Menschen erklären?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Man sollte evtl. auch wieder was mehr auf Membertreffen setzen? 

Früher hats diese wohl auch gegeben! Da könnte man sich auch über diverse Dinge austauschen. Ist nur die Frage wer dieses organisieren möchte!? Man könnte bespielsweise auch die lokalitäten des CCC's anfragen oder sonstiges.

----------

## Jokey_

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> P.S.: Mein Rainlendar-ebuild hat leider nicht allzu viel feedback erhalten, auch weil kein dev sich dazu geäußert hat. Schade eigentlich. Hier mal der Bug-Report

 

Hmm Bug updated würd ich sagen  :Wink: 

Schau einfach mal im sunrise vorbei, dann kannst du eventuell auch nen ebuild für die Pro Version machen  :Wink: 

----------

## Jokey_

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Man sollte evtl. auch wieder was mehr auf Membertreffen setzen? 
> 
> Früher hats diese wohl auch gegeben!

 

Gibts auch heute noch, zumindest in Hamburg immer mal wieder.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Jokey_ wrote:*   

>  *metal1ty wrote:*   Man sollte evtl. auch wieder was mehr auf Membertreffen setzen? 
> 
> Früher hats diese wohl auch gegeben! 
> 
> Gibts auch heute noch, zumindest in Hamburg immer mal wieder.

 

und wie siehts in NRW aus? hamburg ist ja auch noch nocht mekka soweit mir bekannt ist...die kölner ecke wäre zugegebenermaßen ziemlich zentral

----------

## SkaaliaN

Wer hatte / hat sich denn überhaupt für die Verantwortung eines solchen Treffens einverstanden erklärt? So könnte man die Com echt stärken..Zuerst in kleinen "lokalen Gruppen" arbeiten...dann alle Dinge sammlen und ggf. bei einem späteren Meeting die Vorschläge zusammentragen. So würden weniger Konflikte entstehen und man würde Gentoo Hobbiemäßig, sowie zukunftsorientiert produktiv nutzen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> und wie siehts in NRW aus? hamburg ist ja auch noch nocht mekka soweit mir bekannt ist...die kölner ecke wäre zugegebenermaßen ziemlich zentral

 

In NRW schauts nach dem langsamen Sterben des Ruhrgebiets-GUM eher mau aus, für den Kölner Raum war/ist in den Räumen des Kölner C4 für dieses Jahr ein neues (regelmäßiges) Treffen angedacht.

Grundsätzlich kann jeder überall ein GUM ins Leben rufen (was ich eindeutig begrüße! macht mehr GUMs!) - ich hab im letzten Jahr die Hamburger mehrfach und das Wiener GUM besucht und fand das jedesmal einen interessanten Austausch, nicht nur über die Distribution an sich  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

In Göttingen wären wir ja schon zwei... Wenn da jemand aus dem Raum kommt, einfach per PM melden.

----------

## schachti

Außerdem liegt Göttingen extrem zentral (geographische Lage, Autobahn, ICE-Trasse).   :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Außerdem liegt Göttingen extrem zentral (geographische Lage, Autobahn, ICE-Trasse).  

 

Nachteil aus meiner Sicht: Kein Flughafen  :Wink: 

Zum Thema "Was ist lost mit Gentoo?" vielleicht noch ein Verweis auf http://www.gentoo-ev.org und die dortigen Neuigkeiten.

----------

## Max Steel

Hey Leute habt ihr gesehen, es gibt neue News auf http://gentoo.org

Und zwar am 12. wurden welche reingestellt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

...2008-01-14, Autor: Benjamin Judas

Der Senf: Den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub austreiben...

http://www.gentoo.de/

Was soll man davon halten?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Dann lasst uns doch einfach Benjamin Judas zum neuen "Herrscher" wählen. Er hat steht's den Durchblick und hat den besten Plan von allen Dingen. Sogar wie man am besten das Geld verwaltet   :Smile:   :Twisted Evil: 

ps: User am Eintrittsdatum fest zu machen halte ich für maßlos übertrieben. Damit ist nicht gleichzeitig gesagt das diese nichts mitbekommen haben.

----------

## schachti

Ich muss ehrlich sagen dass ich nicht weiss, was besser ist - die bisherige Stagnation, oder ein gentoo unter Daniel Robbins. Klar ist: Es muss etwas passieren, damit es wieder bergauf geht mit gentoo. Klar ist auch: Wenn Daniel Robbins als allmächtiger "Führer" zurückkommt, wird einiges passieren. Die Frage ist halt, ob es damit besser oder schlechter wird.

----------

## misterjack

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> ps: User am Eintrittsdatum fest zu machen halte ich für maßlos übertrieben. Damit ist nicht gleichzeitig gesagt das diese nichts mitbekommen haben.

 

Zu 90% der Fälle wird er Recht haben, ich kann mich auch zu den Unwissenden über die damaligen Verhältnisse bei Gentoo zählen. Gerade als Neuling sind solche Dinge meist von letztrangiger Bedeutung. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *metal1ty wrote:*   ps: User am Eintrittsdatum fest zu machen halte ich für maßlos übertrieben. Damit ist nicht gleichzeitig gesagt das diese nichts mitbekommen haben. 
> 
> Zu 90% der Fälle wird er Recht haben, ich kann mich auch zu den Unwissenden über die damaligen Verhältnisse bei Gentoo zählen. Gerade als Neuling sind solche Dinge meist von letztrangiger Bedeutung. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 

 

Das ändert nichts an einer verallgemeinung der Aussage...! Das finde ich nicht angebracht. Zudem sollte er sich vielleicht mal mit einbringen statt nur zu kritisieren.

----------

## Knieper

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Wenn Daniel Robbins als allmächtiger "Führer" zurückkommt, wird einiges passieren. Die Frage ist halt, ob es damit besser oder schlechter wird.

 

Die Stagnation ist schon doof, aber noch mehr Python und schlechtes Design vertraegt selbst Gentoo nicht. Eine USE-Flag aehnliche Variabilitaet ohne Pythongeraffel und Bashabhaengigkeit bei einer anderen Distribution und ich bin weg. Scheint es aber nicht zu geben...

----------

## Necoro

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Eine USE-Flag aehnliche Variabilitaet ohne Pythongeraffel und Bashabhaengigkeit bei einer anderen Distribution und ich bin weg. 

 

Was haben die Leute nur immer gegen Python? ...

Ansonsten ... wer ihn nicht schon gesehen hat: Folgender netter Thread auf gentoo-project: http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-project/msg_00150.xml ... (die ursprüngliche nachricht bringt nur ne weiße seite - aber die sie in der antwort komplett zitiert ist, ist das auch ok)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist doch egal, ob Python, C++ oder Basic, wenn das Ergebnis stimmt. War doch früher der Spruch bei Microsoft: Wenn du es nicht hinbekommst, gib es Bill, er macht es zu Hause in Basic.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ist doch egal, ob Python, C++ oder Basic, wenn das Ergebnis stimmt. War doch früher der Spruch bei Microsoft: Wenn du es nicht hinbekommst, gib es Bill, er macht es zu Hause in Basic.

 

Und was kam bei rum? Kopierte Codeschnipsel und ein paar Bugs  :Wink:  Ist leider so! Aber das wäre nun OT. Der Kern deiner Aussage ist vollkommen richtig. Die Sprache ist wurscht. Hauptsache es funktioniert..!

----------

## Knieper

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   Eine USE-Flag aehnliche Variabilitaet ohne Pythongeraffel und Bashabhaengigkeit bei einer anderen Distribution und ich bin weg.  
> 
> Was haben die Leute nur immer gegen Python? ...

 

1. Bin ich nicht "die Leute".   :Wink: 

2. Habe ich nichts gegen Python, wenn es optional als Skriptsprache eingesetzt wird. Fuer mehr taugt es aber nicht.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ist doch egal, ob Python, C++ oder Basic, wenn das Ergebnis stimmt.

 

Nicht immer und gerade nicht bei Gentoo. Fuer jede Sprache braucht man hier einen Compiler, Bibliotheken, die dieselbe Funktionalitaet x-mal implementieren, im Worst Case noch ueberfluessige VMs. Alles Dinge, die die Portabilitaet und den Anwendungsbereich (zB. Embedded Systeme, Server) sehr einschraenken. Und dass Python fuer Portage nicht die beste Wahl war, duerfte inzwischen jeder mitbekommen haben. Aber das fuehrt hier wieder zu weit...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie ist denn das mit den Gentoo basierten wie http://www.sabayonlinux.org/ http://vidalinux.com/ ? Stagnieren die auch, oder ziehen die an Gentoo vorbei, so wie Ubuntu an Debian?

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wie ist denn das mit den Gentoo basierten wie http://www.sabayonlinux.org/ http://vidalinux.com/ ? Stagnieren die auch, oder ziehen die an Gentoo vorbei, so wie Ubuntu an Debian?

 

sabayon ist doch schon laut Besucher an Gentoo vorbei. Habe ich gehört!? Kann mich auch irren!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Schon mal Sabayon ausprobiert? Ist bei mir schon etwas her, aber ich fand es grauenhaft. Es hat mir ohne Wahlmöglichkeit KDE, Gnome, xfce und sonst noch was installiert. In der world-Datei steht jedes Paket drin, alles alles, was KDE und Gnome so installieren, insgesamt ca. 2000 Einträge, hast da gar nicht die Möglichkeit, etwas zu deinstallieren, weil du dann wissen musst, was dazu gehört. package.mask, unmask und use sind bis zum geht nicht mehr vollgeballert. Und Updates wie bei Gentoo sind nicht vorgesehen und ansonsten sehr kompliziert. Also es basiert auf Gento, bietet aber nichts, was der normale Gentoouser an Gentoo liebt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Wie ist denn das mit den Gentoo basierten wie http://www.sabayonlinux.org/ http://vidalinux.com/ ? Stagnieren die auch, oder ziehen die an Gentoo vorbei, so wie Ubuntu an Debian? 
> 
> sabayon ist doch schon laut Besucher an Gentoo vorbei. Habe ich gehört!? Kann mich auch irren!

 

Du meinst den Klickzähler dei Distrowatch? Wann warst du denn das letze mal bei Distrowatch und hast da auf Gentoo geklickt? Um zu erfahren, dass die 2007.0 raus ist?

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Schon mal Sabayon ausprobiert? Ist bei mir schon etwas her, aber ich fand es grauenhaft. Es hat mir ohne Wahlmöglichkeit KDE, Gnome, xfce und sonst noch was installiert. In der world-Datei steht jedes Paket drin, alles alles, was KDE und Gnome so installieren, insgesamt ca. 2000 Einträge, hast da gar nicht die Möglichkeit, etwas zu deinstallieren, weil du dann wissen musst, was dazu gehört. package.mask, unmask und use sind bis zum geht nicht mehr vollgeballert. Und Updates wie bei Gentoo sind nicht vorgesehen und ansonsten sehr kompliziert. Also es basiert auf Gento, bietet aber nichts, was der normale Gentoouser an Gentoo liebt.

 

Diese Erfahrung habe ich damals leider auch machen müssen. Alles automatisiert, keine Umstellungsmöglichkeiten. Wenn man es mit der Brechstange machen will, macht man mehr kaputt als man ganz macht

EDIT: zudem ist es langsamer..!

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *metal1ty wrote:*    *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Wie ist denn das mit den Gentoo basierten wie http://www.sabayonlinux.org/ http://vidalinux.com/ ? Stagnieren die auch, oder ziehen die an Gentoo vorbei, so wie Ubuntu an Debian? 
> 
> sabayon ist doch schon laut Besucher an Gentoo vorbei. Habe ich gehört!? Kann mich auch irren! 
> 
> Du meinst den Klickzähler dei Distrowatch? Wann warst du denn das letze mal bei Distrowatch und hast da auf Gentoo geklickt? Um zu erfahren, dass die 2007.0 raus ist?

 

da stand das ich es gehört -ich betone-, gehört und nicht gelesen habe! Also hatte meine Aussage gar nichts mit Distrowatch zu tun. Wieso / Weshalb du dieses allerdings in meine Aussage reininterprtierst ist mir ein Rätsel

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was für Besucher meinst du denn dann, wenn nicht Distrowatch?

----------

## Jokey_

Von den Zeiten ist Sabayon lange weg... Die ham nen stylishen Installer, der dich fragt, welche grobe Richtung dein System nehmen soll und dann wird installiert...

Und re: python/portage...

Python ist nicht langsam, es ist die Art wie Portage programmiert ist. Jede Sprache hat viele Wege, etwas zu lösen aber nur wenige, es auch performant zu tun.

Beispiel RepoMan:

Wenn man nur ein Abhängigkeitstest über den Baum macht (also sicherstellt, dass jeweils die Abhängigkeiten mindestens den gleichen Status haben), dann brauch RepoMan dafür 1:15h.

Wenn man den identischen Test mit pcheck durchführt, dauert es 3:37min.

Qualudis braucht 9:35min (das ganze dann in C++)

Ist eben eine Frage des anständigen Programmierens und nicht der Sprache die man benutzt.

----------

## Necoro

Zu Sabayon ...

wenn sich am Systemdesign nicht mal was ändert, halte ich es nicht für lange überlebensfähig... Wenn ich sehe, was für ein Aufwand ein simples "emerge --update world" auf einem Standardsystem darstellt, bekomm ich die Krätze ^^ ... (zur Info: ich habe es nie selber installiert ... aber um Portato-Support zu geben (was irgendwann ein Python-Upgrade forderte) bekomm ich das manchmal mit)

Kurz: Es hat halt das Problem ein Release-orientiertes System zu sein ...

----------

## Jokey_

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Zu Sabayon ...
> 
> Kurz: Es hat halt das Problem ein Release-orientiertes System zu sein ...

 

Ob das ein Problem ist oder nicht, hängt sicherlich auch vom persönlichen Standpunkt ab   :Smile: 

So eine Art löst einige Probleme, schafft aber eben auch neue.

Aber um das konkret zu fassen: Es wird an allen Ecken und Enden darauf hingewiesen, ein world update nicht durchzuführen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*    *metal1ty wrote:*   ps: User am Eintrittsdatum fest zu machen halte ich für maßlos übertrieben. Damit ist nicht gleichzeitig gesagt das diese nichts mitbekommen haben. 
> 
> Zu 90% der Fälle wird er Recht haben, ich kann mich auch zu den Unwissenden über die damaligen Verhältnisse bei Gentoo zählen. Gerade als Neuling sind solche Dinge meist von letztrangiger Bedeutung. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  
> 
> Das ändert nichts an einer verallgemeinung der Aussage...! Das finde ich nicht angebracht. Zudem sollte er sich vielleicht mal mit einbringen statt nur zu kritisieren.

 

Es sei dir zugute gehalten das du erst zu einer Zeit eingestiegen bist (gemäß fgo-Datum) zu der beejay nicht mehr so aktiv war. In der Frühzeit von Gentoo hat er sehr wohl recht aktiv mitgemischt, genauso wie einige andere deutsche User (ruth anyone?).

Abgesehen davon ist bissige Kritik etwas das jeder Demokratie guttut wenn sie wohldosiert und gezielt eingesetzt wird.

Wer sich von einer Kritik wie beejay's angesprochen fühlt ist i.d.R. entweder gemeint oder hat sie nicht verstanden  :Wink: 

Zu python:

es mag nicht die optimal mögliche Lösung sein aber immerhin ist es eine die auch ganz gut funktioniert im Falle von portage. Wäre es nicht so wäre Gentoo schon lange tot.

Das Problem ist normalerweise nicht die Sprache sondern der Programmierer wenn etwas nicht rund läuft.

Portabilität ist ein ganz anderes Thema - als portage entstand hat sicher noch niemand daran gedacht das es später mal sowohl auf einem Gumstix wie auf einer s390 laufen soll - ebensowenig war absehbar das der Tree mal solche Ausmaße annehmen wird.

----------

## jkoerner

Nur weil sabbeljan eine buntere Homepage hat und vielleicht mehr auf die Kacke haut sagt das noch lange nichts über Qualitäten einer Distribution aus.

Das gleiche gilt auch für *buntu und Debian. Das wäre ja wie Kuhkacke mit Pferdeäppeln vergleichen... oder war das was anderes?   :Wink: 

Und ich brauch auch keinen neuen/alten Führer. Ich brauch garkeinen Führer, nur wäre manchmal ein realistischer Phantast doch nützlich. Wenn sich die Verantwortlichen für Gentoo nicht einigen können wo es langgehen soll, müssen eben solche klar formulierten Ziele gesteckt werden.

Und btw kommen wöchentlich neue Ebuilds rein, somit ist Gentoo still alive. Und wenn keine neuen Ebuilds hereinkommen mach ich mir eben selber welche. Damit stehe ich bestimmt nicht allein und man kann so auch ein totgesagtes Projekt am Leben erhalten.

Und nebenbei bemerkt ist Gentoo nicht an portage festgemacht. Das wäre genau so als wenn man Debian an apt messen würde. Es gibt immer Alternativen, ich nutze eine davon seit langem mit Erfolg und wachsender Begeisterung.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *metal1ty wrote:*    *misterjack wrote:*    *metal1ty wrote:*   ps: User am Eintrittsdatum fest zu machen halte ich für maßlos übertrieben. Damit ist nicht gleichzeitig gesagt das diese nichts mitbekommen haben. 
> 
> Zu 90% der Fälle wird er Recht haben, ich kann mich auch zu den Unwissenden über die damaligen Verhältnisse bei Gentoo zählen. Gerade als Neuling sind solche Dinge meist von letztrangiger Bedeutung. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  
> 
> Das ändert nichts an einer verallgemeinung der Aussage...! Das finde ich nicht angebracht. Zudem sollte er sich vielleicht mal mit einbringen statt nur zu kritisieren. 
> ...

 

Es interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt auch wenig ob ich gemeint bin...Ob du denkst das ich es verstanden habe ebenfalls.Ich habe lediglich für die Allgemeinheit gesprochen. Zudem sind viele Dinge nicht so gelaufen wie es fair gewesen wäre (Thema Deever: ->>Ja, seine Ausdrucksweise war nicht immer richtig...wie er behandelt wurde allerdings auch nicht. Mal abgesehen davon das er richtig was auf dem Kasten hatte)

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> [...]Ich habe lediglich für die Allgemeinheit gesprochen.

 

Danke. Aber wenn ich was zu sagen habe, dann mache ich das selber und brauche dich nicht dafür  :Wink: 

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> [...]Zudem sind viele Dinge nicht so gelaufen wie es fair gewesen wäre (Thema Deever: ->>Ja, seine Ausdrucksweise war nicht immer richtig...wie er behandelt wurde allerdings auch nicht. Mal abgesehen davon das er richtig was auf dem Kasten hatte)

 

Aha... Was bitte ist denn daran nicht fair?

 *https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-431596-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html#3643495 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]Er wurde anfangs temporär gebannt und nachdem er versprochen hatte sich zu bessern, was dann eine Weile gut ging, fing es wieder an wie "früher". Verwarnt wurde er von jedem der Moderatoren mehrfach und nach reiflicher Überlegung haben wir uns im Team dann so entschieden. [...] Ich denke kann sich jeder selbst sein Bild machen wenn er in den alten Posts wühlt (von den PNs an die Mods mal abgesehen, die nach der ersten Verwarnung/Bann eintrafen und auf "Deever-Art" formuliert waren)

 

Wieviele Mods waren das zu der Zeit? 4 Stück? Und gehen wir davon aus, jeder hat 3 mal eine Verwarnung geschickt, dann hat Deever also 12 Verwarnungen bekommen bevor er gehen "musste". Das nennst du unfair? Lies dir doch bitte einmal Punkt 18 unserer Forenregeln durch.

 *https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-103561.html wrote:*   

> 18. Und was eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte, in letzter Zeit aber verhäuft vorkommt: Jegliche persönlichen Angriffe, Beleidigungen und Beschimpfungen sind zu unterlassen. Verstößt ein Benutzer gegen diese Sitten, so wird sein Benutzerkonto ohne Vorwarnung gesperrt.

 

Und ich frage nochmals. Das nennst du unfair?

Deever hat bewusst und gerne immer ein wenig provoziert. Das Problem war nur, dass er kein Gefühl dafür hatte wann er zu weit ging. Er ging immer davon aus, dass die anderen den selben Wissenstand wie er hatten. Doch hätten diese den Stand gehabt, dann hätten diese wohl kaum gefragt.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Necoro

Wer ist Deever?  :Shocked: 

----------

## dertobi123

Wobei man dazusagen sollte, dass man sich mit Deever ausserhalb des Forums auch "normal" unterhalten konnte ...

----------

## Max Steel

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Wer ist Deever? 

 

Das habe ich mich grad auch gefragt.

----------

## dertobi123

Ihr kennt Deever nicht? "Gnade der späten Geburt" nennt man das wohl  :Wink:  Frischfleisch ... tststs   :Cool: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *metal1ty wrote:*   [...]Ich habe lediglich für die Allgemeinheit gesprochen. 
> 
> Danke. Aber wenn ich was zu sagen habe, dann mache ich das selber und brauche dich nicht dafür 
> 
>  *metal1ty wrote:*   [...]Zudem sind viele Dinge nicht so gelaufen wie es fair gewesen wäre (Thema Deever: ->>Ja, seine Ausdrucksweise war nicht immer richtig...wie er behandelt wurde allerdings auch nicht. Mal abgesehen davon das er richtig was auf dem Kasten hatte) 
> ...

 

Hallo Stig,

lange nichts mehr von dir gelesen   :Rolling Eyes:  . Ich will jetzt nicht das Deever-Syndrom neu aufrollen auch wenn du es ja schon ziemlich gut mit deinem Post hinbekommen hast. Es ist nur so das solche Leute zum Teil auch fehlen. 1. Kannte ich die PM's nicht, 2. sind "alte Posts", wie der Name schon sagt, alte Posts! Aber nunja. Du denkst halt bei dem Thema und nicht nur bei dem Thema, wie ich in der Vergangenheit ja schon öfters gemerkt habe, anders als ich. Das ist vielleicht auch gut so.

In diesem Sinne

MfG

PS: Er hatte nur meistens fachlich Recht!

----------

## hitachi

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *metal1ty wrote:*   [...]Ich habe lediglich für die Allgemeinheit gesprochen. 
> 
> Danke. Aber wenn ich was zu sagen habe, dann mache ich das selber und brauche dich nicht dafür 

 

Danke, so würde ich das auch sagen   :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *hitachi wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*    *metal1ty wrote:*   [...]Ich habe lediglich für die Allgemeinheit gesprochen. 
> 
> Danke. Aber wenn ich was zu sagen habe, dann mache ich das selber und brauche dich nicht dafür  
> 
> Danke, so würde ich das auch sagen  

 

Allgemeinheit ist ein großer Begriff. Dieser ist i.d.R. nicht genau festgelegt / definiert. Wenn du dieses allerdings meinst zu können, bzw. kannst, herzlichen Glückwunsch und versuch dich an einem Buch. Ob du dann allerdings zu dieser auch zählst ist eine andere Sache.

----------

## think4urs11

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Wieviele Mods waren das zu der Zeit? 4 Stück? Und gehen wir davon aus, jeder hat 3 mal eine Verwarnung geschickt, dann hat Deever also 12 Verwarnungen bekommen bevor er gehen "musste". 

 

Wir waren damals zu viert, stimmt.

Die genaue Anzahl bekomme ich nicht mehr zusammen, einige Male wurde auch keine ausgesprochen. In jedem Fall waren es mehrere.

Die diversen Verwarnung hatten jedoch immer eine zeitlang Wirkung gezeigt und irgendwann 'is dann gut', 'Schicht im Schacht', 'Ende Gelände'.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ihr kennt Deever nicht? "Gnade der späten Geburt" nennt man das wohl  Frischfleisch ... tststs  

 

jaja, das junge Gemüse

und überhaupt war früher eh alles besser  :Wink: 

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> PS: Er hatte nur meistens fachlich Recht!

 

Fachliche Qualifikation alleine ist aber nicht der Stein der Weisen - eine ausgewogene Balance zwischen fachlicher wie sozialer Kompetenz ist der Schlüssel. Es nützt in den meisten Gruppen wenig fachlich 'der Crack schlechthin' zu sein wenn man dieses Wissen nicht auch in angemessener Art und Weise vermitteln und darlegen kann.

Wer zu deutlich in die eine oder andere Richtung tendiert wird gerne mal (und teils zurecht) als 'Fachidiot', 'Sozialkrüppel' oder 'PITA' bezeichnet bzw. in der anderen Richtung als DAU, n00b usw.

Deever hat unbestreitbar Ahnung von den Dingen über die er sich im Forum ausgelassen hat, gar keine Diskussion.

Nur - und da spreche ich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung, ich diskutiere auch oft _sehr_ hart und teste die Grenzen meiner Gegenüber - man muß einfach den feinen Grad zum 'zuviel' finden und respektieren sonst endet das mit einem mehr oder weniger heftigen 'aua'. Daran mangelte es ihm eben (zu) oft. D.h. aber _ausdrücklich_ nicht das ich ihn als Fachidiot o.ä. sehe, schon eher als richtig interessanten Diskussionspartner den man nicht ständig bepudern muß nur damit er nicht zu Mama rennt.

Im Rahmen unseres Jobs als Moderatoren müssen wir aber auch deutlich auf Ausgewogenheit achten. Manche von uns sehen die Dinge (Forenregeln) wesentlich entspannter als andere die eher mal 'teilparanoid' werden - und genau deswegen gibt es ein Team von Mods, da wir auch nur Menschen sind wird über Bans im Team diskutiert und im Zweifel für den Angeklagten gestimmt, im Falle deever (auch aus der Historie einer gewissen Lernresistenz heraus) letztendlich dagegen.

Ein anderes Beispiel wäre ciaranm ('Cheffe' von Paludis für die Unwissenden) - fachlich unbestreitbar auf einem Level zu dem die meisten von uns zeitlebens nur aufblicken werden - aber sozial kann er ein kompletter Kotzbrocken sein; bei diversen seiner Mails denkt man sich so seinen Teil. Es ist absolut möglich auch mit diesen Leuten umzugehen (ich hätte mit ihm keine Probleme) aber die Mehrheit 'erwartet' einfach eine gewisse 'Nettigkeit' oder wie immer man es bezeichnen will.

----------

## schachti

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ihr kennt Deever nicht? "Gnade der späten Geburt" nennt man das wohl  Frischfleisch ... tststs  

 

Gnade würde ich das nicht nennen - ich habe viel von ihm gelernt. Aber wir schweifen ab.   :Wink: 

----------

## hitachi

Es tut sich etwas beim GWN. Es wird wohl ein GMN und der letzte GWN soll wohl sehr zeitnah erscheinen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> [...]Es ist nur so das solche Leute zum Teil auch fehlen.

 

Naja, für Deever hätte man einen speziellen Filter bauen müssen. User mit <500 Posts hätten eine gefilterte und "eingefreundlichte" Version seines Postings zu lesen bekommen müssen, User 500-1000 Posts hätten nur noch eine teilweise eingefreundlichte Version lesen können und ab 1000 Posts hätte man dann wohl die volle Dröhnung Deever vearantworten können.

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> [...]Aber nunja. Du denkst halt bei dem Thema und nicht nur bei dem Thema, wie ich in der Vergangenheit ja schon öfters gemerkt habe, anders als ich. Das ist vielleicht auch gut so.

 

Ich hoffe doch nicht nur "vielleicht" sondern sogar "definitiv"! Sonst hätten wir nicht wirklich viel zu sagen ausser "Ja, sehe ich auch so" oder "Bin deiner Meinung". Aber es kommt halt darauf an ob wir trotzt unterschiedlicher Ansichten normal miteinander kommunizieren können oder ob es dann in Deever-Manier ausartet.

Wie gesagt, mir ging es darum dir aufzuzeigen, dass man Deever genug Möglichkeiten gegeben hat sich entsprechend zu benehmen. Du hast gemeint, dass er unfair behandelt worden sei. Interessant wäre ja jetzt zu wissen, WAS denn für dich das unfaire daran war.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

P.s. ich hatte mit Deever kein Problem!

----------

## flammenflitzer

Laut http://www.gentoo.de/ wird alles gut. Irgendwie kann ich keine Verbesserung feststellen. Versionen von Programmen sind hier teilweise noch in der letzten Version masked, die auf der Herstellerseite schon nicht mehr als aktuelle, stabile Version geführt werden. (Ist mir letzten Monat aufgefallen, bei fuse und hal) Bei fuse sind wir jetzt auf aktuellem Stand. M.E. waren solche Sachen früher in portage aktueller. Auch einige Apps (wie me-tv), die bei anderen Standard sind fehlen. Andere sind nur in alten Versionen vorhanden.

Mir fehlt eine einfach zu bedienende GUI zum erstellen von ebuilds. Ab und an erstelle ich mir welche, von Progs, die ich nutzen will, aber m.E. ist das zu umständlich. Gerade für Einsteiger. Im Prinzip müßte man sich eine src herunterladen, das readme oder install ... lesen und die relevanten Daten in eine Maske eingeben. Dann ein Klick und das ebuild wird in der Sandbox kompilliert. Wenn i.O., noch ein Klick und es wird in ein overlay oder bugzilla (müßte getrennt werden in neue ebuilds und bugs. Jetzt sind ja Bugs und neue ebuilds kunterbunt durcheinander) hochgeladen (gleich mit dem ~ der erstellenden Archtektur versehen) . Die Betreuer checken das und entscheiden, ob es in portage aufgenommen wird oder nicht. So wäre die Basis breiter und die ebuilds aktueller. Würde ich gut finden. (Aber ich befürchte, das interessiert niemanden, jeder hofft das es besser wird und schreibt sich seine fehlenden ebuilds mehr oder weniger mühevoll selbst.)

MfG

----------

## Finswimmer

So ne GUI hätte was. Dann könnte man auch noch gleich eine Überprüfung einbauen, ob es das Ebuild schon gibt.

Die Frage ist, wie schwer sowas zu realisieren ist.

Tobi

----------

## Necoro

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Mir fehlt eine einfach zu bedienende GUI zum erstellen von ebuilds. Ab und an erstelle ich mir welche, von Progs, die ich nutzen will, aber m.E. ist das zu umständlich. Gerade für Einsteiger. Im Prinzip müßte man sich eine src herunterladen, das readme oder install ... lesen und die relevanten Daten in eine Maske eingeben. Dann ein Klick und das ebuild wird in der Sandbox kompilliert. Wenn i.O., noch ein Klick und es wird in ein overlay oder bugzilla hochgeladen

 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass diese Prozesse zu wichtig und zu kompliziert sind, um sie zu automatisieren. Denn: Ist der Build-Prozess einfach - ist es auch das Ebuild. In der Regel reicht denn die Einbindung der richtigen Eclass und alles ist gegessen. - Sollte dies nicht reichen und manuelle Anpassungen von Nöten sein -- nun ja: denn würde auch das automatisierte nix nützen.

(Und btw: mit app-vim/gentoo-syntax ist mein ViM schon automatisiert genug: Wenn man eine neues .ebuild anlegt, ist automatisch die Grundstruktur vorhanden. Zusätzlich werden auch noch eclasses eingebunden, welche an Hand der Kategorie des Ebuilds ermittelt werden.)

 *Quote:*   

> müßte getrennt werden in neue ebuilds und bugs. Jetzt sind ja Bugs und neue ebuilds kunterbunt durcheinander

 

Und das ist genau aus welchem Grund ein Problem?

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
Und das ist genau aus welchem Grund ein Problem?
```

Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Für eine ebuild Verwaltung in meinem Sinn, die mehr User einbezieht und die Entwickler entlasten sollte wäre es das. Aber das ist nicht dass Thema. Wenn ich die Aktualität und den Umfang der verfügbaren ebuilds betrachte, scheinen die Betreuer doch überfordert zu sein. Das ist wohlgemerkt kein Vorwurf, da es sich ja i.d.R. um ehrenamtliche Arbeit handelt. Deshalb sollte eine einfache Möglichkeit bestehen, 0815 User einzubinden.

----------

## Necoro

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Und das ist genau aus welchem Grund ein Problem?
> ```
> ...

 

Ich verweise wieder mal auf den sunrise overlay. Das ist der Overlay an dem sich "normale User" einfach beteiligen können. Und auch sonst gibt es (wenn auch in begrenztem Maße) die Möglichkeit, dass User sich einen Proxy-Maintainer suchen.

Aber ich will nicht mit einem Gentoo leben, wo jeder Hinz und Kunz irgendwelche Ebuilds reinschmeißen kann (die denn möglichst auch noch ohne Kenntnis der Materie erstellt wurden).

Qualität > Quantität

----------

## flammenflitzer

Deswegen sollen sie ja vom Entwickler "abgenickt" werden.

----------

## dertobi123

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Deswegen sollen sie ja vom Entwickler "abgenickt" werden.

 

Exakt das passiert beim Sunrise Projekt.

Davon ab: Das ganze Geseier vonwegen "früher war alles besser" geht mir tierisch auf die Nüsse. Schau dir an was da vor einigen Jahren teilweise für ein Bruch möglich war - Qualitativ hat sich die Distribution in den letzten Jahren meilenweit nach vorn bewegt.

... und wenn ich dann lese "wir haben ein Problem, also bauen wir ein GUI wo jeder User mal kurz zwei, drei Klicks tut und alles wird gut" - pardon, da schwillt mir der Kamm. Das ist soweit abseits jeder Realität, das es fast schon wieder lustig wird - leider nur fast.

----------

## Necoro

Ich sehe auch allgemein das Problem nicht: Ich denke mal, dass Gentoo so mit die Distro mit den aktuellsten Paketen ist... (sicher mag es hier und da nicht ganz stimmen, aber im Großen und Ganzen schon)

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Deswegen sollen sie ja vom Entwickler "abgenickt" werden. 
> 
> Exakt das passiert beim Sunrise Projekt.
> 
> Davon ab: Das ganze Geseier vonwegen "früher war alles besser" geht mir tierisch auf die Nüsse. Schau dir an was da vor einigen Jahren teilweise für ein Bruch möglich war - Qualitativ hat sich die Distribution in den letzten Jahren meilenweit nach vorn bewegt.
> ...

 

Dein Vorschlag? Oder hast Du Dich richtig kaputt gelacht? Oder ist alles schön, nur das es noch nicht alle gemerkt haben?

----------

## Hilefoks

Eine GUI für ebuilds mit der ein einfacher Benutzer eben diese erstellen kann, gleicht dem Versuch eine Programmierumgebung zu schaffen, in der nicht mehr programmiert werden muss. Den letztlich sind ebuilds auch nur Programme. Eine IDE für ebuilds ist eine ganz andere Sache, aber sicher wird es niemandem leichter Fallen ohne Vorwissen ein Java Programm zu schreiben nur weil er Eclipse einsetzt. Nach meiner Erfahrung macht das den Einstieg zunächst sogar erheblich schwieriger.

Zudem gibt es, wie Necoro schon sagte, eine gute IDE für ebuilds -> vim (und sicher gilt gleiches auch für emacs). 

Um ein gutes ebuild zu schreiben gehört auch mehr dazu als es nur zum laufen zu bekommen. So muss man z.B. auch oft einiges über das Programm/Projekt wissen, für das man ein ebuild schreiben will. Ansonsten wird man z.B. schnell Abhängigkeiten falsch setzen. Das ebuild mag dann im Augenblick vielleicht funktionieren, sobald aber eine Abhängigkeit in einer neuen Version vorliegt e.v. nicht mehr. Mit solchen ebuilds den Bugtracker zu fluten hilft niemandem - am wenigsten den Entwicklern.

Das eigentliche "Problem" ist aber ein anderes. Es fehlen Entwickler/Maintainer. Und als solcher muss man mehr können, als nur irgendwie ein ebuild ans laufen zu bekommen. Man muss auch in seinem Bereich auf dem laufendem bleiben, Mailinglisten lesen (nicht nur die von Gentoo, auch die von den Projekten für die man ebuilds betreut), Bug-Tracker lesen (ebenfalls nicht nur den von Gentoo), usw. usf. 

Qualität über Quantität. Ich glaube da sind sich alle einig. Mit einer einfachen Fire-and-Forget GUI wird das aber nichts.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Fabiolla

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Ich sehe auch allgemein das Problem nicht: Ich denke mal, dass Gentoo so mit die Distro mit den aktuellsten Paketen ist... (sicher mag es hier und da nicht ganz stimmen, aber im Großen und Ganzen schon)

 

Das war vielleicht vor 2,3 Jahren so - in letzter Zeit hat der Stable-Zweig schon etwas einen Bart  :Wink: 

Hab nebenher Archlinux installiert - IMHO haben die sehr aktuelle Pakete (Arch-Stable ist teilweise aktueller als Gentoo-Unstable)

----------

## Necoro

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Ich sehe auch allgemein das Problem nicht: Ich denke mal, dass Gentoo so mit die Distro mit den aktuellsten Paketen ist... (sicher mag es hier und da nicht ganz stimmen, aber im Großen und Ganzen schon) 
> 
> Das war vielleicht vor 2,3 Jahren so - in letzter Zeit hat der Stable-Zweig schon etwas einen Bart 

 

Ich bezog mich auch auf unstable ... weil es ging ja nur um "zur verfügung stehende ebuilds"  :Smile: 

----------

## Ampheus

Ich selber bin auch ab und an bei sunrise tätig und habe daher schon ein paar ebuilds geschrieben und kann deswegen nur aus Erfahrung sagen:

Ein Programm ob mit GUI oder ohne, um automatisch ebuilds zu erstellen ist einfach nicht realisierbar. Die wenigsten Programme halten sich heute an den alten Dreiteiler 

```
./configure

make

make install
```

Es gibt so viele unterschiede und teilweise auch Programme, die eigene Wege gehen, bei denen im ebuild noch einzelne Dateien in bestimmte Ordner verschoben werden müssen usw.

Deswegen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein solches tool möglich ist zu Programmieren, ohne einen Aufwand zu betreiben, der einfach unverhältnismässig wäre. Woher soll dieses tool auch wissen, welche Datei jetzt genau wohin gehört in den oben beschrieben Fällen?

----------

## NightDragon

Wo wäre der Spieltrieb, wenn man alles auf grafischer Basis lösen könnte?

----------

## artbody

Meckern oder Machen

meckern tun immer die User oder Anwender und Tester

Machen tun die Dev's, Maintener und Tester

dieser Satz scheint also irgendwie universell anwendbar zu sein.

Ideen kommen einem ja oft genug, nur reicht mir z.B. meine Programmierkenntnis nicht viel über Scriptspachen hinaus.

Automatisieren lassen sich reproduzierbare Ergebnisse

z.B.

Hätte ich nichts dagen, wenn emerge an gentoo ein OK | FAILED schicken würde

Bugstatus und Benutzermenge pro ebuild könnten so recht aktuell abgefragt werden

emerge xxx

» ok | failed

automatisierungsvorschlag: 

make.conf 

```
#Send To Gentoo emerge OK or Failed =Y | N

Send_emerge_OK=Y

Send_emerge_detail_FAILED=Y

```

Bei Suse gab es früher mal ne Hardwaredatenbank.

Für Gentoo & Linux

wäre eine 

Hardware - Software - USE Datenbank sicher auch ne Idee

Zum Automatisieren von ebuilds

Ein universelles automatisieren ist sicher nicht möglich, aber ein automatisieren mit angepassten Makros sollte doch teilweise machbar sein.

Ich weiß zwar nicht wieviel % z.B dem Dreiteiler

```
./configure

make

make install
```

entsprechen, aber allein diese Menge setzt schon wieder Kapazitäten frei.

Projekte wie Mozilla bauen sicher immer ähnlich, also ist da sicher ein automatisiertes abarbeiten auch möglich ?

....

Erfahrungen mit overlays:

ab einer bestimmten Menge beißen die sich  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Projekte wie Mozilla bauen sicher immer ähnlich, also ist da sicher ein automatisiertes abarbeiten auch möglich ?
> 
> ....
> ...

 

genau deswegen gibt ja die eclasses  :Wink:  aber ein Tool, welches per Hand alles automatisiert, gehört leider im Reich der Utopie.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum Automatisieren von ebuilds
> 
> Ein universelles automatisieren ist sicher nicht möglich, aber ein automatisieren mit angepassten Makros sollte doch teilweise machbar sein.
> ...

 sehe ich ähnlich.

Habe gerade mal bei einigen Sachen nachgesehen, wie aktuell Portage ist:

```

dbus

udev

ntfs3g
```

----------

## mv

 *artbody wrote:*   

> Ich weiß zwar nicht wieviel % z.B dem Dreiteiler
> 
> ```
> ./configure
> 
> ...

 

Nein, denn dieser Dreiteiler enthält weder die Lizenz noch Abhängigkeiten noch die unterstützten Architekturen noch eine Kurzbeschreibung noch die Adresse mit den Sourcen - wie willst Du das automatisiert herausfinden? Wenn Du diese aber sowieso in ein File einträgst, kannst Du in dieses auch noch 

```
EAPI=3

SLOT=0
```

 am Anfang hinzufügen, und fertig ist Dein ebuild. Was willst Du also an Kapazitäten freisetzen?

----------

## Max Steel

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *artbody wrote:*   Ich weiß zwar nicht wieviel % z.B dem Dreiteiler
> 
> ```
> ./configure
> 
> ...

 

Ausprobiert ist das neue Ebuild dann aber immer noch nicht.

----------

## mv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*    *artbody wrote:*   Ich weiß zwar nicht wieviel % z.B dem Dreiteiler
> 
> ```
> ./configure
> 
> ...

 

Nein, das kommt natürlich sowieso immer hinzu. Ich wollte ja auch nur klar machen, dass die Automatisierung - soweit sie überhaupt denkbar ist - bereits vorhanden ist: Einfacher geht es sozusagen nicht mehr.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe das falsch verstanden. Ich würde mir so etwas wünschen.

http://abeni.sourceforge.net/about.html

Sollte erst einmal nur für Pakete sein, für die 

```
./configure

make

make install
```

ausreicht. Dann würde ich wahrscheinlich öfter mal ein ebuild schreiben und testen. Auch wenn ich mich oute,

ich bin kein Hardcore-Anhänger der Kommandozeile. Diese ist manchmal hilfreicher als ein GUI, muß aber nicht sein.

----------

